# Bristol Open 2009



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

UPDATE: BRISTOL OPEN WILL BE HELD ON THE 21ST-22ND NOVEMBER IN THE CENTRE OF BRISTOL AT THE TRINITY ARTS CENTRE - http://www.3ca.org.uk/. MORE INFORMATION WILL BE AVAILABLE LATER TODAY AFTER I HAVE GONE TO THE VENUE TO FINALISE THINGS. COMPETITOR FEE HAS TO BE £20, SORRY.


So yes I know you're thinking we only just had the UK Masters, but I need to get a head start on booking a venue for sometime at the end of this year. The UK Open will be in November at the beginning sometime, so the Bristol Open needs to be sometime between then and Christmas. Please make your preferences known so I can go ahead and book a venue 

Maybe list three weekends in order of preference (this will be a two day competition again).


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Anytime.

I can probably stay at my bro's house.


----------



## jazzthief81 (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow! First time I check speedsolving.com today (which is unusual) and immediately I see this. 

*checks his agenda*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

is the first weekend of the school christmas holidays a bit too close to christmas? although i don't really care about christmas, i know a lot of people do...


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

What date is that?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

i guess it'll be 5th, 12th or 19th (those are the saturdays) in december. i think schools will break up the 19th, and unis like the 12th i think. hmm hmm opinions?


----------



## Jason (Jul 16, 2009)

I hope you'll be organising a few competitions in 2010 as well. I'm British, yet I still haven't been to a single UK competition. I doubt I'll be able to make it to a UK competition this year as I'm a bit poor (Ph.D student) and quite busy (Ph.D write-up) but will definitely be coming next year if there are any


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2009)

Would it be a weekend where the competition is over 2 days (saturday and sunday) or will it just be *saturday* or *sunday*?

The thing is, I have a job at waitrose and the evil personel woman doesnt allow people off in December and I work on saturday.

But thankfully not sunday


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

it will be a two day competition. i don't like one day competitions because i don't think it's long enough really, and it's a bit stressful. i prefer to have things spaced out a bit more. jason it would be good to actually meet you sometime


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

I think my uni finishes 18th december, but I could probably make it down anyway.


----------



## chrisness (Jul 16, 2009)

My vote would be for the 12th if poss!x


----------



## CubingDuck (Jul 16, 2009)

Yess!! A bristol tournament! Thats only like half an hour from where
i live!!


----------



## Edam (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm free whenever, and of course willing to help at least as much as I did this time. 
I'm half thinking of organising something around march time. but that's just a little idea at the moment. 

Jason, I'll hopefully meet you at worlds. But you should deffinatly come to this as well. We should talk magic


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 16, 2009)

I'll try my best to come, Charlie. I'm going to put in some overtime to save some fuel money (my car is very thirsty!) If Rowan, Jude and someone else come with us again as well, that would help. 

The nearer to xmas, the less likely it is I'll be able to come.

Oh btw, Kathryn has learnt Magic and is under 3 seconds already, so if we come, Kathryn will compete too, so she won't be as bored this time, lol.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Can I put my name up for conditionally getting a lift?


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

Oh damn. I saw Bristol and my mind jumped to Bristol, Connecticut, not England. Quite a different commute for me.


----------



## Edam (Jul 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Oh btw, Kathryn has learnt Magic and is under 3 seconds already, so if we come, Kathryn will compete too, so she won't be as bored this time, lol.



Whats her pb now?


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 16, 2009)

Edam said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Oh btw, Kathryn has learnt Magic and is under 3 seconds already, so if we come, Kathryn will compete too, so she won't be as bored this time, lol.
> ...



2.19 single and 2.53 average of 5. 

She really likes it, too.


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Kian said:


> Oh damn. I saw Bristol and my mind jumped to Bristol, Connecticut, not England. Quite a different commute for me.



Eh, Lazy Kian.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2009)

I have fingers crossed for not the weekend of the 19th as that's Ruby's birthday (and a bit too close to Xmas!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2009)

Yay. I will have to spend money on myself when it should be used for buying presents 

Also, UK Open 2009 sounds if it's announced for Nov 7th


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2009)

I don't think I'll be able to commit to a weekend, but if you have say 3x3 and 2x2 on one day I could 
It's just my girlfriend will be back from Oxford in December and I really don't wanna spend too much time away... (2 months away is a long time)


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Eh, don't be such a sap >


----------



## Kian (Jul 16, 2009)

joey said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Oh damn. I saw Bristol and my mind jumped to Bristol, Connecticut, not England. Quite a different commute for me.
> ...



That's true. I should just swim. What's a mere 3500 miles?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 16, 2009)

As a lot of a newbie, not sure how much influence my say will have, but I'd say earlier in december the better. Still leaves a few weeks to save for the mad xmas eve shop then.

Just wanted to say thanks to everyone at swindon. Especially Pete for his tips and Garmon on his magic technique. (Still can't get down below 3secs though!)


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> I don't think I'll be able to commit to a weekend, but if you have say 3x3 and 2x2 on one day I could
> It's just my girlfriend will be back from Oxford in December and I really don't wanna spend too much time away... (2 months away is a long time)




Bring her. Simples.

... can she solve a Rubik's cube?


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> As a lot of a newbie, not sure how much influence my say will have, but I'd say earlier in december the better. Still leaves a few weeks to save for the mad xmas eve shop then.
> 
> Just wanted to say thanks to everyone at swindon. Especially Pete for his tips and Garmon on his magic technique. (Still can't get down below 3secs though!)



Hi James it's Pete, how are you? I heard you broke your foot.

I watched the videos on Helen's facebook earlier, some good ones on there. Are you coming to the UK Open in November too?


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 16, 2009)

Hello mate. Kind of. Got my foot trapped in the boom of skip lorry on site the otherday. Quite sore lol. Amazingly, only a little chip off joint of big toe. Even more amazing seeing as the driver lowered it more when i shouted up lol. You should have seen the state of the lorry. Apparently, it just got round the corner when the wheels fell off and it blew up!!

I would really like to go. It's all dependent on funds available. I think i'll just give up fags to save.

I loosened the screws on my v6 today and busted my pb. Well should have. Was on for about 8.45, when i completely and utterly ballsed up and upside down j perm. Still scraped through under ten with a super effort of 9.58.52.
Magic is out of action for a day or so. No, doesn't need re-stringing just yet, just trying to stretch strings a little. Also been on deal extreme, and as soon as my wages are in account, I shall be the proud father of a mefferts clone I think.

Hows things with you???


----------



## Edam (Jul 16, 2009)

I thought the 'screws' on vcubes were rivets, and trying to turn them did nothing.. 

How are you trying to stretch your magic strings? I'm working on doing that at the moment to one that only ever seems to +2


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Quite sore lol. Amazingly, only a little chip off joint of big toe.


Aw no!  Is it bad?


jamesdeanludlow said:


> I would really like to go. It's all dependent on funds available. I think i'll just give up fags to save.


Anything is good if it helps you quit smoking -- I was a 20 a day man before I quit (but cigs were somewhat cheaper back then - jeez 1995 seems like just yesterday!)


jamesdeanludlow said:


> I loosened the screws on my v6 today and busted my pb.


That shouldn't work but it seems to have anyway! \/


jamesdeanludlow said:


> Also been on deal extreme, and as soon as my wages are in account, I shall be the proud father of a mefferts clone I think.


I heartily recommend the Mefferts clone 4x4x4 - my white one was comparable to some of the best original ones at the UK Open.


----------



## Kolraz (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm interested in coming to this but it's at the bottom end of the country and I'm near the top, so I'm not sure how I'd manage to get myself there haha.
Will most definately be at UK Open though =)

Also, are there any differences between the quality of White Mefferts Clone and the Black Mefferts Clone on DX, or are they both good? Didn't even realise DX had a white one until now.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Hello mate. Kind of. Got my foot trapped in the boom of skip lorry on site the otherday. Quite sore lol. Amazingly, only a little chip off joint of big toe. Even more amazing seeing as the driver lowered it more when i shouted up lol. You should have seen the state of the lorry. Apparently, it just got round the corner when the wheels fell off and it blew up!!
> 
> I would really like to go. It's all dependent on funds available. I think i'll just give up fags to save.
> 
> ...



Sounds painful! 

Yeah, you should try your best to come, do what it takes. It would be good to meet up again. Good one on the PB. I'm still not friends with my V6. I should solve it more. And I'm definately buying a mefferts clone after trying out Rowan's, they're much better.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

i go to the pub for an hour and come back to this. i will be without internet for god knows how long as i'm in the middle of moving house. keep chatting about what dates are good. i think the 19th is out the window now (sorry chris, i guess that's because you'd rather come from cambridge than the north!), couldn't possibly clash with ruby's b-day and also rowan's gf coming home! maybe the first weekend of december?

and yes, dave said to me they've booked the same venue again this year for the 7th november.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 16, 2009)

Charlie have you seen your 3x3x3 blindsolve yet? James Dean Ludlow's girlfriend has it on one of her facebook videos.


----------



## Escher (Jul 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> i go to the pub for an hour and come back to this. i will be without internet for god knows how long as i'm in the middle of moving house. keep chatting about what dates are good. i think the 19th is out the window now (sorry chris, i guess that's because you'd rather come from cambridge than the north!), couldn't possibly clash with ruby's b-day and also rowan's gf coming home! maybe the first weekend of december?
> 
> and yes, dave said to me they've booked the same venue again this year for the 7th november.



Ah, but you forget, Oxford have really stupid term lengths. 'Michaelmas' as it's apparently called finishes on the 7th of December. So I dunno. I'll chat to her about it anyway


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> and yes, dave said to me they've booked the same venue again this year for the 7th november.



If so that is awesome.. considering I will be living in manchester.

I might be able to sort some accomodation for a select few.


----------



## Edam (Jul 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Charlie have you seen your 3x3x3 blindsolve yet? James Dean Ludlow's girlfriend has it on one of her facebook videos.



was she the girl video'ing lots with her phone? I want to see videos!


----------



## joey (Jul 16, 2009)

Edam said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > Charlie have you seen your 3x3x3 blindsolve yet? James Dean Ludlow's girlfriend has it on one of her facebook videos.
> ...



Yes! I want to get my 11.06 on youtube


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > i go to the pub for an hour and come back to this. i will be without internet for god knows how long as i'm in the middle of moving house. keep chatting about what dates are good. i think the 19th is out the window now (sorry chris, i guess that's because you'd rather come from cambridge than the north!), couldn't possibly clash with ruby's b-day and also rowan's gf coming home! maybe the first weekend of december?
> ...



well it's not really "stupid"... let us know asap, the competition could be in her hands!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 16, 2009)

oh god and yes get me that bld solve, i am DYING to see it.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 17, 2009)

joey said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



Yes, that's her. I've not seen your 11.06 yet, was she filming you?



CharlieCooper said:


> oh god and yes get me that bld solve, i am DYING to see it.



She's called Helen Sell, I think the videos are only on facebook.


----------



## Edam (Jul 17, 2009)

I cant seem to find her. just 3 helen sell's. none who seem right. perhaps you could provide some sort of easy linkage? 
anyway. i'm off to bed, i'll have another look tomorrow. night!


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2009)

Edam said:


> I thought the 'screws' on vcubes were rivets, and trying to turn them did nothing..
> 
> How are you trying to stretch your magic strings? I'm working on doing that at the moment to one that only ever seems to +2



The general consensus seems this shouldn't have worked. Hmmmm. Dunno, twisted all screw half anti and it is def looser. 

Ref Magic, i've just put 2ps between the pieces last night. I'll test it later.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 17, 2009)

She's called Helen Sell, I think the videos are only on facebook.[/QUOTE]

Try going onto face book, finding me, which should be quite easy, and going through my friends list????


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 17, 2009)

Edam said:


> I cant seem to find her. just 3 helen sell's. none who seem right. perhaps you could provide some sort of easy linkage?
> anyway. i'm off to bed, i'll have another look tomorrow. night!





jamesdeanludlow said:


> She's called Helen Sell, I think the videos are only on facebook.



Try going onto face book, finding me, which should be quite easy, and going through my friends list????[/QUOTE]

That's how Kathryn found it too. Either try that, or have a look at Kathryn's, she has the videos on her profile, her name is Kathryn Lever. 

I can't get on her facebook for a link as work doesn't let us on that site. If you still can't find it, I'll link later.


----------



## joey (Jul 17, 2009)

I added James, just waiting for him to accept.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 17, 2009)

This is the link to the videos 

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110811766274&ref=mf

Here are all Helen's videos from UK masters 09

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110811766274&ref=mf 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110807106274&ref=mf 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110821941274&ref=mf 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110918951274&ref=mf 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110920696274&ref=mf
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110922421274&ref=mf 
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=110937136274&ref=mf


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

where exactly will this comp be at???


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

sorry wrong forum...


----------



## Jude (Jul 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I'll be able to commit to a weekend, but if you have say 3x3 and 2x2 on one day I could
> ...




Hahahahahha this is really funny if you know Rowan's girlfriend 

EDIT: I don't ever plan very far ahead so I don't know which date is good for me  I can probably do any of them!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 18, 2009)

Jude said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Escher said:
> ...



Care to explain?


----------



## Escher (Jul 18, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahahahha this is really funny if you know Rowan's girlfriend
> ...



I failed to mention that my girlfriend probably has an undiagnosed allergy to cubing...


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> MTGjumper said:
> 
> 
> > Jude said:
> ...



I know what you mean. Helen had to put ointment on at Swindon. She HATES it really. She refers to my twisty puzzles as "clicky F\_/cking toys" lol


----------



## Escher (Jul 22, 2009)

BTW, I am going to go to both days of Bristol Open now, no worries


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 22, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I know what you mean. Helen had to put ointment on at Swindon. She HATES it really. She refers to my twisty puzzles as "clicky F\_/cking toys" lol



I thought Helen enjoyed it at the comp? 



Escher said:


> BTW, I am going to go to both days of Bristol Open now, no worries



If I can make it too, do you want a lift again?


----------



## Escher (Jul 22, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> If I can make it too, do you want a lift again?



Well, if I can I'd prefer to go down friday and come back monday, but of course if I don't have the money/the time off work then it would be awesome to get a lift again, yeah


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 22, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > I know what you mean. Helen had to put ointment on at Swindon. She HATES it really. She refers to my twisty puzzles as "clicky F\_/cking toys" lol
> ...


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 22, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > If I can make it too, do you want a lift again?
> ...



Cool, I'm still not 100% about what days I can make it if any, so we'll sort something out nearer the time. I'm happy to fill the car with cubers if I'm definately going and people need a lift. 



jamesdeanludlow said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...


----------



## joey (Jul 22, 2009)

Cookingfat.. I dunno if I asked already.. anychance I catch a ride too?

Again, will need to confirm nearer the time.


----------



## cookingfat (Jul 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Cookingfat.. I dunno if I asked already.. anychance I catch a ride too?
> 
> Again, will need to confirm nearer the time.



Yeah sure joey, we can work something out. I still need to sort time off work and stuff, but I'm sure I'll manage it.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 22, 2009)

Am I en route again?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jul 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Am I en route again?



I don't imagine the wife and kids will be wanting to come along so I should be heading down from Nottingham with 3 spaces in the car. There's still some negotiations to be done so I'm not 100% sure of both days yet!


----------



## Edam (Jul 22, 2009)

Did i miss something? are there dates for this? 

Still, if people are talking driving. In early december me and grace should be in stafford still. If anyone happens to pass that on the way to bristol and fancies giving us lifts?  we're both quite lovely as i'm sure you all know.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 23, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I think i'm first on the list I'm afraid. Its just well used. My work cube. I think all the dust and dirt from site have had a good effect. I sneak it into my bag every morning. She never realises its gone.


----------



## Escher (Jul 26, 2009)

BTW, I'm going to boycott this event if there isn't a first round and final round for 2x2


----------



## MTGjumper (Jul 26, 2009)

Same, but replace the "2x2" with "Square-1" 

But, I actually agree with 2x2 having a first round and final. It doesn't take that long, so there should be enough time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

Do we HAVE to choose? Can't we just have a 6 day tournament spread over 3 weekends?

(and if that is how Helen is when she doesn't have a good time..... you should seriously marry her.... again and again and again)


----------



## James Ludlow (Jul 26, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> (and if that is how Helen is when she doesn't have a good time..... you should seriously marry her.... again and again and again)



Once bitten......


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 26, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > (and if that is how Helen is when she doesn't have a good time..... you should seriously marry her.... again and again and again)
> ...


Agreed........ sort of (once you know there are teeth it becomes much easier to avoid them)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2009)

Re: why not have more 2x2 rounds? Yes, it may be a fast puzzle but lots of people do it so it takes longer. You could say that as magic is SO fast it also deserves a similar amount of rounds. To fit everything into a weekend, I.e. Every event, you kind of have to stick to combined finals and stuff otherwise we'd be there all day. Of course I don't mind that but for some people it's toooo much. Besides, I think extra rounds of 3x3 should come first really as they benefit the most people  Any time schedule hints for next time though, go ahead 
M tha


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 27, 2009)

Not sure what that rubbish at the end of the previous post is either, nor can I edit it... Silly phone internet...


----------



## Escher (Jul 27, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Re: why not have more 2x2 rounds? Yes, it may be a fast puzzle but lots of people do it so it takes longer. You could say that as magic is SO fast it also deserves a similar amount of rounds. To fit everything into a weekend, I.e. Every event, you kind of have to stick to combined finals and stuff otherwise we'd be there all day. Of course I don't mind that but for some people it's toooo much. Besides, I think extra rounds of 3x3 should come first really as they benefit the most people  Any time schedule hints for next time though, go ahead
> M tha



Ah, but if it was a final and only the top 5/6 for 2x2 went ahead then it'd be over in 5 mins flat, I bet you a fiver 

I completely understand why you'd rather not though, I won't/couldn't hold it against you

I personally found that the schedule for UK Masters was practically perfect. From a completely selfish point of view, it would've been nicer to have 2x2 + 3x3 one 'round' later on the Sunday morning, otherwise I didn't feel like much improvement could be made 

BTW, why was there no feet? Trying to protect your 6:xx NR charlie?


----------



## AvGalen (Jul 27, 2009)

There was no feet because..... feet sucks (I hope that was the reason)


----------



## Edam (Jul 27, 2009)

2 rounds of magic please (or more.. lots more)

otherwise the masters schedule was pretty much perfect. except for maybe another 3x3 round.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Jul 29, 2009)

We already had a very inclusive 3x3 schedule. I've been to comps where even a 21s average wouldn't get you into the second round, so a sub minute average is pretty good!

Didn't do feet because it's not generally included in weekend schedules, onlyt at larger competitions I guess. My time for that solve was so poor, I was on the stage at euro 08 with hot lights on me on a really uncomfortable chair. It was horrid .

I agree with the 3x3 early in the day not being great thing, but the probkem is spreading the rounds evenly over the day.

Excuse the terrible typing, still not internet chez charlie!


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2009)

BUMP...

For my school, autumn term ends on 11th December so my vote would be for 12th or 19th.

Also, would two 4x4x4 rounds be possible, unless too many people compete for 4x4x4?  You could have a combined first / second round, and a final.

(Sorry if it's a bad suggestion)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 6, 2009)

well i'm open to that  i am just trying to find a venue still :|


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, Rowan would want at least two rounds of 2x2, and I would like 4 rounds of Square-1


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 6, 2009)

I think 12th would be better as the 19th is getting a little too close to Christmas. I'm still trying to see how I'm going to travel there, as train is looking fairly expensive.


----------



## Robert-Y (Sep 6, 2009)

As long as it's not on the 5th, I'm probably going


----------



## MTGjumper (Sep 6, 2009)

Agreed on 12th/13th  Might get in some Christmas shopping if there's any time.


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 6, 2009)

5t or 12th would be great. I'm pretty sure that I would come then.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 7, 2009)

For me the 19th would not be possible (daughter #1 Ruby's 13th birthday) but the 12th would be great.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 7, 2009)

Anyone got any suggestions on some cheap travel from Durham?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 7, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Anyone got any suggestions on some cheap travel from Durham?



I suppose times have changed from the days I used to hitchhike around the UK  -- I'm not sure it's recommended nowadays.

I heard about an inexpensive bus service that might be a starting point: the megabus from Newcastle to Cardiff may stop near enough to Bristol to get a pickup from another competitor.


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 7, 2009)

Hmm, its possible. Might have to consider one of the coaches, although the 8-9 hour journey is a little daunting on a coach =/


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 7, 2009)

It probably makes more sense to bribe another attendee! I'm a bit too far South for a detour of this size (Nottingham to Durham is "143 mi – about 2 hours 37 mins" according to Google Maps!) -- is there anyone in, say, Newcastle attending? Perhaps somebody coming down the A1?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 7, 2009)

not to nominate chris ness for anything lol, but last time he drove from glasgow i think so maybe he could be on your way. otherwise megabus? easyjet? how much are you willing to pay - i can find you something!

this venue business is really starting to get to me, at least it's term time now for schools at least so i might be more successful. 

as with swindon i have room at mine for some people to stay, although priority is to international competitors or those that have had me to stay at theirs... which is actually only international competitors anyway  any young cubers who are too skint to find a room i might also be able to help and i *suppose* your parents can call me if they want to check i'm not a murderer...

i can't promise ultra comfort and you will want to bring padding of some kind as our floor is completely wood. there are two sofas, one futon that's kind of a double and a massive bean bag thing that could fit four people that get on well, i.e. lars felix spike and henry. i will of course need to run this past kris who might object to waking up to find cubers everywhere


----------



## Kolraz (Sep 7, 2009)

Haha I might have to try and persuade my dad to bring me down,although he's not too keen on the drive down. Hmm, I'll try figure something out haha

EDIT: Had a look at some megabus journeys and the only way to get me to Bristol is to go via London from Newcastle. Very cheap too. My only problem is my return journey as I would have college on the monday so I would need to return on the Sunday. What time is the competition likely to come to an end and how much would be missed if I left early afternoon?


----------



## Flicky (Sep 27, 2009)

Seems like a long fun train journey to get to this from Brighton but I may try. Lots of forum posts suggest going to competitions even if you're not great. 

Thinking of a UK competition, where do the UK cubers hang out on the web? I haven't managed to find a topic or forum about it.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 27, 2009)

Flicky said:


> Thinking of a UK competition, where do the UK cubers hang out on the web? I haven't managed to find a topic or forum about it.


here...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Sep 27, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> Flicky said:
> 
> 
> > where do the UK cubers hang out on the web?
> ...


I concur -- although I suspect they're hiding from me


----------



## Sebastien (Sep 28, 2009)

any news about the date?


----------



## Toad (Oct 15, 2009)

*Major bump*

I'm lazy and can't be bothered to read through all 10 pages so I presume this isn't an official event but what's happening with it all (date, place, accommodation) ??

Would love to meet some people and go to my first comp...

Toad x


----------



## Edam (Oct 15, 2009)

quotey quotey:



CharlieCooper said:


> Bristol should still happen. I'll know for certain in two weeks, I'm having trouble finding an affordable venue I.e. Under £400 for the weekend....



If it does happen there's no reason it couldn't be an official event, it would just need a wca delegate.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 15, 2009)

Edam said:


> quotey quotey:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who was the delegate for the UK masters?


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 15, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Edam said:
> 
> 
> > quotey quotey:
> ...



Jean-Louis Mathieu, although Ron was also there too.


----------



## Toad (Oct 15, 2009)

Ok cool, do we have a date yet and how much would we have to pay each?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 16, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Ok cool, do we have a date yet and how much would we have to pay each?


The UK Masters ended up costing more than was expected so the fee was £15 but that included the cool T-shirt and as many bacon crisps as I can eat!  

Personally I'd pay whatever it takes but I appreciate that not everybody would want to do that


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2009)

My situation is that I can't find a venue. That is the biggest problem, everything else is easy enough. I have a schedule, which I will keep so if you want an idea of that, go and look at the UK Masters site, which is probably findable on the WCA site.

It will, depending on venue, cost approximately £20 per person, no matter how many events you do or which days you come. This might seem like a lot, but I can't afford to pay for an entire venue and need you all to chip in. T-Shirt technologies in the Cooper-Attwood house have also advanced so this competition's shirt will be a million miles better than last year's errr "batik" look.

To put it into perspective, the venue for the whole weekend at UK Masters was like £200 because they were lovely and understood the budget. Hotels are less sympathetic and they are the only people answering my calls. They charge upwards of £200 a day, which creates extortionate prices for competitors in order to just cover the venue hire, without even taking into consideration all the drinks, snacks, t-shirts and resources required.

I'll have an update in a week or two, once I get back from Dutch Open this weekend I will crack on some more with the organisation.

Jean-Louis was the delegate and there shouldn't be an issue with finding another delegate this time. If need be and there is no other delegate however, Ron doesn't seen opposed to the idea of me being one. Dave Hedley Jones, a living legend of cubes, was also there on the Saturday at UK Masters and he is also a delegate so maybe we can borrow him 

I think I just rambled a lot, sorry, I'm tired and waiting for my Gigaminx to be redelivered.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2009)

I'd be fine with £20. Although it's more than UK Masters, now I know how awesomely awesome a 2-day competition is it'd be fine to pay. Plus since there are two in just over a month it's more like spending a tenner per competition.
Anyway, JOEY still owes me £15 so he could just pay for 3/4s of that instead 
Despite being further away than Swindon from most places, Bristol seems to be cheaper to get to by train so perhaps we might drum up a few more than the 39 we had last time.

Here is google's list of community centres, if that at all helps:
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?ie...d=108802355752064039900.00043c3640331f8920ba5


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

Actually, I owe you £10 as well, so you'll be £5 up, Rowan 

I will pay £20 if there are two rounds of square-1


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 16, 2009)

Hah. Well it might be £15. The issue with community places Rowan is that often they aren't available all weekend because of church relationships they have. Like sunday school 'n' that. Thanks though, I'll investigate a bit further. There is also need to remember that there are some *ahem* dodgy *ahem* parts of Bristol that we don't want to end up in!

Incidentally, does anybody here want anything puzzlewise that I can get from Dutch Cube Day? Please only ask me to get something for you if you are going to the UK Open and I have met/like you, otherwise I don't know you'll pay me


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> ...once I get back from Dutch Open this weekend I will crack on some more with the organisation.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm tired and waiting for my Gigaminx to be redelivered.



When your Gigaminx arrives you can wave goodbye to doing anything else  whole swathes of time disappear into a wrestling match with that locky monster!


----------



## Edam (Oct 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Incidentally, does anybody here want anything puzzlewise that I can get from Dutch Cube Day?



oh my, nothing comes to mind. But I trust you'll let me know if you see anything amazing? 

p.s £20 sounds fine to me, especially considering the advances in t-shirt tech (The team uk t-shirts really are magnificent).


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 16, 2009)

I don't think I will be able to make the Bristol Open if it goes ahead, sorry. I really can't afford it so close to Christmas.


----------



## Escher (Oct 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> I don't think I will be able to make the Bristol Open if it goes ahead, sorry. I really can't afford it so close to Christmas.



Nooooooooooooo...
I take it you'll make UK Open though? The pseudo-arrangement we have so far is me, Jude, Jude's gf, our other friend, and Musli4Brekkies taking the train and then a taxi (or two taxi's if you come). The train costs £4.70 for an open return if you book a week or two ahead, and the taxi last time cost 4 of us about £1.50 each so that's practically negligible. 
Also, if you eat anything like the amounts me and Jude eat, you'll want to bring a packed lunch too


----------



## Anthony (Oct 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> If need be and there is no other delegate however, Ron doesn't seen opposed to the idea of me being one.



Charlie for President! (or Prime Minister)


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 16, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think I will be able to make the Bristol Open if it goes ahead, sorry. I really can't afford it so close to Christmas.
> ...



UK Open is definately on. Don't worry about that Rowan, it's sorted. Michael has given me some ideas to think about re:Bristol, and I'm trying to pursuade the missus that I need to go too, it's just so close to christmas and I'm not sure I can afford it. I'll post back if anything changes. 

Rowan, are you all getting the train, or does anyone need a lift? I'll be taking the car, I cannot bear trains.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 16, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> Escher said:
> 
> 
> > cookingfat said:
> ...



I don't mind what happens. As long as I get there alive I'm fine with any arrangment.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 18, 2009)

Won't it be too much to organise the open on this side of Christmas as it is only 2 months away?

Or am I just being a dim bat


----------



## Escher (Oct 18, 2009)

cookingfat said:


> UK Open is definately on. Don't worry about that Rowan, it's sorted. Michael has given me some ideas to think about re:Bristol, and I'm trying to pursuade the missus that I need to go too, it's just so close to christmas and I'm not sure I can afford it. I'll post back if anything changes.
> 
> Rowan, are you all getting the train, or does anyone need a lift? I'll be taking the car, I cannot bear trains.



Yeah, the arrangements have changed somewhat; me, Jude, Jude's gf and our friend are going to stay at our friend's place in Manchester the night before, then stay with Joey the night afterward... But thanks for the offer anyway 
Martin Smith on the other hand sounds like he needs a lift...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 18, 2009)

Escher said:


> cookingfat said:
> 
> 
> > UK Open is definately on. Don't worry about that Rowan, it's sorted. Michael has given me some ideas to think about re:Bristol, and I'm trying to pursuade the missus that I need to go too, it's just so close to christmas and I'm not sure I can afford it. I'll post back if anything changes.
> ...



You called? 

EDIT: I managed to decipher some dates from the thread. It's the 12-13th december correct?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

UPDATE UPDATE UPDATE

Then venue is looking quite secured, awaiting a call from the manager today to confirm, but it looks as though it will take place centrally in Bristol in NOVEMBER. This depends on the price the manager gives me later today, but I think it will be okay. Due to the cost of the venue, there will be a reasonably high competitor fee, although nothing unusual for other competitions I've been to - approximately £15-20. It is a large venue, very light and airy and the people sound very nice. I will visit it later this week after I've booked to confirm everything is okay. I will put a venue link up later once it's 100% confirmed with the date and everything.


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh man, I just looked at the costs for me & Jude...
£56 each for 2 nights,
£45 each for trains,
£15-20 each for comp costs (not that these are a problem in their own right!)
£15 or so on food (we eat lots)= £136 each
I don't think I can afford this, even just coming for one day would be £98, and since the train journey is around 4:30hrs I don't think we could really avoid not staying the night before.
Jude might still be able to though, he just won $600 in an online Poker tournament...

EDIT:
The reason December was better was because I'd have had my second paycheck by then.
Anyway, I've no right to complain, without you there'd have been no UK Masters! Unless things don't improve monetarily for me, I hope it all goes well for you guys


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> Oh man, I just looked at the costs for me & Jude...
> £56 each for 2 nights,
> £45 each for trains,
> £15-20 each for comp costs (not that these are a problem in their own right!)
> ...



I'm still holding out for the manager to call, the date is basically decided by them, it's just the assistant that said that it would be better in November. I think it would be easier for me then, even though it's sooner, because in December it will be the week after Sweeden and I will be knackered.

I might have room for you to stay at mine if you are really stuck, just as long as you aren't holding out for extreme comfort  There is also a hostel in Bristol, don't know if you've found that yet... I have no idea what it's like there though.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 21, 2009)

Bristol YHA: http://www.yha.org.uk/find-accommodation/south-west-england/hostels/Bristol/index.aspx


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I'm still holding out for the manager to call, the date is basically decided by them, it's just the assistant that said that it would be better in November. I think it would be easier for me then, even though it's sooner, because in December it will be the week after Sweeden and I will be knackered.
> 
> I might have room for you to stay at mine if you are really stuck, just as long as you aren't holding out for extreme comfort  There is also a hostel in Bristol, don't know if you've found that yet... I have no idea what it's like there though.



Don't worry about it, I understand about the timing and if I want a competition at a perfect time for me I'll organise one myself  (though that doesn't sound like too bad an idea... Sheffield Open anyone?)

I'd forgotten about Hostel's, though it seems that the Bristol Hostel "does not have Online Booking Availability at that time". Prices aren't bad though, about half of the Travelodge's.

If there was a room at yours you could spare (a kitchen or cupboard under the stairs or something) that'd be really helpful  I'm pretty used to just curling up and going to sleep on floors, so if I brought a sleeping bag and camping mat I'd be in heaven. 
It would certainly make costs more manageable. Of course, if people are coming from overseas and need to save money then feel free to chuck us out


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 21, 2009)

You can book the YHA over the phone. If I have the kids with me I'll be at the YHA, otherwise I'll be sleeping in my car.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

Well at present at my place there will be me, Kris, Barabara-Ann (she has a cage though), Lars, Arnaud, Adam, Grace, Olivér for sure. There are potentially other Hungarians/Dutch people coming, but that's the definite list I think. As long as you don't mind bringing a mat and a sleeping bag that's fine with me, we will just have to pretend to be sardines. Same goes for you Michael, if you are without kids you can rough it at mine. I also have two sofas and a futon thing which is probably fine for 1 person or 2 people that really don't mind sleeping on each other 

I have no idea how many people that is now but I think it should be okay... One other thing is that Sunday night I can't really have people to stay unless you are REALLY stuck and as quiet as a mouse


----------



## Escher (Oct 21, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Well at present at my place there will be me, Kris, Barabara-Ann (she has a cage though), Lars, Arnaud, Adam, Grace, Olivér for sure. There are potentially other Hungarians/Dutch people coming, but that's the definite list I think. As long as you don't mind bringing a mat and a sleeping bag that's fine with me, we will just have to pretend to be sardines. Same goes for you Michael, if you are without kids you can rough it at mine. I also have two sofas and a futon thing which is probably fine for 1 person or 2 people that really don't mind sleeping on each other
> 
> I have no idea how many people that is now but I think it should be okay... One other thing is that Sunday night I can't really have people to stay unless you are REALLY stuck and as quiet as a mouse



That sounds like a party, mat and sleeping bag would be fine 
Friday and Saturday night would be great (if that's ok), we can get a train back after the competition on Sunday evening.
Thanks so much, it'll make a massive difference


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

Escher said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Well at present at my place there will be me, Kris, Barabara-Ann (she has a cage though), Lars, Arnaud, Adam, Grace, Olivér for sure. There are potentially other Hungarians/Dutch people coming, but that's the definite list I think. As long as you don't mind bringing a mat and a sleeping bag that's fine with me, we will just have to pretend to be sardines. Same goes for you Michael, if you are without kids you can rough it at mine. I also have two sofas and a futon thing which is probably fine for 1 person or 2 people that really don't mind sleeping on each other
> ...



Yeah that's fine. Just bring squishy stuff


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2009)

I call dibs on the futon thing with anyone that is willing to sleep on me


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I call dibs on the futon thing with anyone that is willing to sleep on me



Lol I think Adam and Grace kinda already had their eyes on that one...  You can mud wrestle for it.


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2009)

I *might* be able to offer a few places, since it's where my bro lives.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 21, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I call dibs on the futon thing with anyone that is willing to sleep on me
> ...


Rules for the futon:
1) Eyeing it is not enough, you have to call dibs on it
2) I will mud-wrestle for it anyway because that sounds like a lot of fun
3) I will not share the futon with anyone that was involved in mud-wrestling and didn't shower afterwards

....and it makes sense that Joey can offer a couple of places. He probably went there, pied in the house (hopefully in the toilet) and claimed it as his


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



Yeah Joey take some people, although where your bro lives is going to be far enough away from the venue up a lot of hills, just so you know


----------



## joey (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, he has moved somewhere else now I think... and we can just get a taxi


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

joey said:


> Well, he has moved somewhere else now I think... and we can just get a taxi



Yeah even so, the venue is in no way near to the student areas just so you know.


----------



## Toad (Oct 21, 2009)

I might be able to come to this as my first comp ever... That would be mega exciting...

But yeh, I've got some friends who live there who I might be able to stay with but I dunno...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 21, 2009)

Is the date confirmed yet Charlie? If so could you tell us the venue too?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 21, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Is the date confirmed yet Charlie? If so could you tell us the venue too?



The manager is phoning me before the end of the day, so there is still a two hour window. I don't want to tell you what the venue is until it's secured...

The date will be confirmed when they phone back.


----------



## pjk (Oct 21, 2009)

I plan to make this one. 

Definitely looking to either share a hostel room with someone or sleep on someones floor.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

update in first post, the short of it is that it's the 21st-22nd november. more details later today.x


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> update in first post, the short of it is that it's the 21st-22nd november. more details later today.x


I am actually thinking about coming. A friend of my mom lives in the Bristol area.
problem is that I will start my civil service on November 2nd and I don't know yet if I can get free :/
but I will try


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

Sin-H said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > update in first post, the short of it is that it's the 21st-22nd november. more details later today.x
> ...



Please come, it will be nice to see you again  I think there are also easy plane links between Austria and Bristol Airport!


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 22, 2009)

Yay!

Wow, this is earlier than expected. I'll need to get booking a place to stay and stuff.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok so I've been to the venue. The space is big, and it's quite a unique venue I think, unlike what I've been to before. It's OLD.

The chairs are a bit rubbish and very worn, and there aren't many tables. I am going to have to rent some I think, more cost. Rubbish.

The people were lovely though and there is a bar there and they said they'd offer us some drinks and stuff which would be cool. There isn't a supermarket near like Swindon but it's the only feasible cheap way of getting a venue this centrally really. Failing my table/chair plan, I am hoping that you will be all very accepting of horrible chairs and tables


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Ok so I've been to the venue. The space is big, and it's quite a unique venue I think, unlike what I've been to before. It's OLD.
> 
> The chairs are a bit rubbish and very worn, and there aren't many tables. I am going to have to rent some I think, more cost. Rubbish.



Wow, sounds cool - apart from the furniture problem. What _is_ the venue?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

msemtd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Ok so I've been to the venue. The space is big, and it's quite a unique venue I think, unlike what I've been to before. It's OLD.
> ...



Hi Michael, sorry I didn't answer your call, I'm always like ARHARHGHAGEG WHO IS THAT?!?! If i don't have the number stored!

There is a link in the first post of the thread. 

I did take some pictures. The venue IS good, but the furniture is really a bit of an issue... there aren't enough tables really and the chair situation is a bit grim. They are all very worn chairs with holes in etc. I'm not sure how much people would tolerate that!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Hi Michael, sorry I didn't answer your call, I'm always like ARHARHGHAGEG WHO IS THAT?!?! If i don't have the number stored!


That's fine - I'm the same with unknown numbers!


CharlieCooper said:


> There is a link in the first post of the thread.


Right, so the Trinity Arts Centre -- interesting. Which of the spaces is it?

















EDIT: so many questions! Sorry about that Charlie - I'm just a big kid


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

Everyone... bring a chair to the competiton!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 22, 2009)

joey said:


> Everyone... bring a chair to the competiton!



...and a table.

Explore the area with StreetView. We need sandwiches!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 22, 2009)

there are sandwich places on the road between there and my house.. but it's still not that good. this is certainly the provisional venue, i have to let them know by tomorrow. i might somewhere else but it's not big enough or affordable is the problem... i took some pictures, i'll post them in a bit.


----------



## Toad (Oct 22, 2009)

Will this be an official comp or not?


----------



## joey (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes. No way we'd get a venue for an unofficial comp.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2009)

I don't think I can make saturday (because I have school on saturday  ). However I can make it to sunday. Would it be possible make it so that 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5 (and maybe OH) will take place on sunday (if they do take place on sunday, that probably means we can't have two rounds of 4x4x4...)? PLEASE! At the end of the competition, I'll give you one of my main speedcubes if I do well? 

EDIT: *Wishes for the date to change to 12th -13th December* (Yeah, I know, I'm sorta asking for too much...)


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Sin-H said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


erm I'd have to switch planes in Amsterdam, I know that  And I fly from Zurich - as I said, I will try 

Robert: date change? wtf?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2009)

We sorta had a small discussion over whether it should be held on 21st-22nd November or 12th-13th December in the UK Open thread.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 23, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> We sorta had a small discussion over whether it should be held on 21st-22nd November or 12th-13th December in the UK Open thread.



yes but the details have now been announced in the beginning of the thread, as i mentioned in an earlier post  the thing is that, i can try to accommodate your wishes mr yau, but at the same time i don't want to affect the whole weekend's dynamic. i can send your parents an email to help persuade them to let you miss a day of school if you like


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 23, 2009)

Ah sorry I got a bit confused with your post... (I thought you were saying that it will probably be on 21th-22nd November but the date could still change :fp)

Thank you for considering my wishes into account  (I can never seem to express my gratitude in common english )

And don't worry about sending my parents an email, they won't mind 

And if I can't go in the end that's fine, there's always UK Masters 2010 which I know will be "a blast" (lol I never use this phrase )


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 25, 2009)

UPDATE... or just a repeat of the initial UPDATE.

The competition will definitely be happening on the 21st-22nd of November in Bristol. It will be announced officially tomorrow once I've paid the venue. OTherwise everything else in place.

The venue is a bit unique, but should be a great success. I will upload some photos later. The chairs and tables at the venue are not in very good condition, so I will need to hire at least tables. I keep banging on about these chairs, but they really aren't in good shape and people will only moan. It might be that you need to put up with this in exchange for there actually being an affordable venue  Can I get a vote on this please?

You can start booking trains and stuff now, the station you want is BRistol Temple Meads. Hotels closest are probably the Marriott hotel near Castle Park or the Future Inn. This will all be online along with registration details soon but just incase you were keen.


----------



## Jude (Oct 26, 2009)

Hmmm, my 21st of November is my brother's birthday, _however_, my mum is going away on that saturday too, so we will probably be celebrating the weekened before anyway  Hooray! Can't wait for this, though I will only be happy if I get the NR in either 2x2x2 or 4x4x4 BLD


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Jude said:


> Hmmm, my 21st of November is my brother's birthday, _however_, my mum is going away on that saturday too, so we will probably be celebrating the weekened before anyway  Hooray! Can't wait for this, though I will only be happy if I get the NR in either 2x2x2 or 4x4x4 BLD



That's fine, your bro can just hang outon his own on his birthday 

I think you and Rowan are staying at mine btw.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 26, 2009)

Who needs chairs? Normally we keep walking around to meet and talk with everyone anyway 

Tables would be nice for the active competitors


----------



## Branca (Oct 26, 2009)

Maybe I'll come


----------



## Branca (Oct 26, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> UPDATE... or just a repeat of the initial UPDATE.
> 
> The competition will definitely be happening on the 21st-22nd of November in Bristol. It will be announced officially tomorrow once I've paid the venue. OTherwise everything else in place.
> 
> ...


Is far from the airport?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 26, 2009)

Branca said:


> Is far from the airport?



It is 9.5 miles according to Google Maps Directions - I'm sure people with transport (e.g. me) will be able to ferry people to and from the airport if necessary.


----------



## Edam (Oct 26, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> If you are arriving by plane there is a shuttle bus priced at £10 return that goes to the central train station (Temple Meads) every 20-30 minutes. It's really very easy..


----------



## Branca (Oct 26, 2009)

Thank you all for the answers 
Your proposal msemtd is very kind thanks very much I'll let u know


----------



## Jude (Oct 29, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> That's fine, your bro can just hang outon his own on his birthday
> 
> I think you and Rowan are staying at mine btw.



Ahh yes, Rowan said something about this. That would be awesome, thanks very much!


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 29, 2009)

Will I have to pay the guest fee for my little boy? He is only five and we will have to bring sandwhiches and snacks for him anyway as he is allergic to milk. I'm not quite sure he wants to compete just yet either lol.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 29, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Will I have to pay the guest fee for my little boy? He is only five and we will have to bring sandwhiches and snacks for him anyway as he is allergic to milk. I'm not quite sure he wants to compete just yet either lol.



No it's fine, don't worry about it 

REgistration is open now btw, it's been announced on WCA site.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks to those who have already registered!

the timing for this will be a bit tighter than Swindon, i.e. 9-5 on both days, due to the hire costs. I've hired some chairs and tables also so we don't need to worry about that. On Saturday after we've finished day 1 we also need to remove the timers and our mess, if anyone can help with that it would be really appreciated!

Anyone that is staying at mine, will you have a car? I will need a hand to drive the drinks/snacks to the venue. Either that, or the army of people walking from mine can be prepared to carry lots


----------



## Escher (Oct 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> the army of people walking from mine can be prepared to carry lots



I'll bring a big fat walking/camping rucksack


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

Awesome.

I want to see how many foreigners drink squash neat again.


----------



## Toad (Oct 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I want to see how many foreigners drink squash neat again.



Omg that just made me lol!!!

I'm hopefully coming to this as my first ever comp but not totally sure yet...


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 30, 2009)

ahhh bristol is reaaaaallly far from newcastle =[


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 30, 2009)

Is anyone going to be staying in the premier inn that is quite nearby
The one called Haymarket I think?


----------



## Edam (Oct 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Thanks to those who have already registered!
> Anyone that is staying at mine, will you have a car? I will need a hand to drive the drinks/snacks to the venue. Either that, or the army of people walking from mine can be prepared to carry lots



Does that mean I'll start getting masses of emails from you soon? 
also, 
I won't have mine with me sadly, (car).  she doesn't come with me to university. But me and grace are pretty good at carrying things


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 30, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Anyone that is staying at mine, will you have a car? I will need a hand to drive the drinks/snacks to the venue.


If I'm staying at your house Charlie (i.e. if I don't have Dawn and the kids with me) then I'll have my car for any transport needs: shuttling stuff to-from venue and getting people to-from airport and rail stations, etc.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 30, 2009)

msemtd said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that is staying at mine, will you have a car? I will need a hand to drive the drinks/snacks to the venue.
> ...



Great, thanks Michael!

I will put up some more info about hotels and show the venue etc etc etc later this evening. I have to go to some classes now, but I'll do it when I'm back (that's if I'm not sidetracked by facebook games). Thanks to everyone who registered already! Olivér was first, he wins... something. The most interesting "tell me something about yourself" answer also might get something


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

Is there anyone who might be willing to sell their stackmat at the competition? It would be nice to finally have one


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there anyone who might be willing to sell their stackmat at the competition? It would be nice to finally have one



The great Robert Yau... doesnt have a stackmat 

I may do my brother might want to sell his


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Is there anyone who might be willing to sell their stackmat at the competition? It would be nice to finally have one



If nobody else has one for you then you can have my spare - although it makes me nervous not to have a spare StackMat Timer within 10 meters


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who might be willing to sell their stackmat at the competition? It would be nice to finally have one
> ...





msemtd said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > Is there anyone who might be willing to sell their stackmat at the competition? It would be nice to finally have one
> ...



Thanks


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 31, 2009)

how do i convince my parents to drive 300 miles to bristol?


----------



## Muesli (Oct 31, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> how do i convince my parents to drive 300 miles to bristol?


Train?


----------



## Kolraz (Oct 31, 2009)

theretardedcuber said:


> how do i convince my parents to drive 300 miles to bristol?



Hey there, didn't realise there was anyone so close to me cubing. I'm from Durham area, and considering going down to this, but not certain yet.

I was looking into possibly flying down, as easyjet flights are only around £30, MUCH cheaper than getting the train.

Still not sure if I'm going, but it's a possibility, and I'd be flying from newcastle...

You coming to UK Open?


----------



## Toad (Oct 31, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > how do i convince my parents to drive 300 miles to bristol?
> ...



I don't think offering his parents a train will convince them to take him 

But yeh, click here to get good priced trains (go to Bristol Temple Meads)

EDIT: Say you'll contribute to petrol costs too... Can cost a bit but it's worth it for the journey.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay I'm working out the schedule right now. I don't think there will be extremely high numbers of competitors (unless you guys surprise me  ) so we have time for some finals in events you might not expect. I also expect that the 3x3 final will include practically everybody in attendance like at UK Masters LOL.

I am the nervous sort and am stressing about covering venue hire cost (incase you didn't get that!) so if you plan to register and are just being a bit slow about it pleeeeeeeease do it asap so I can sleep easy?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

Psst, two rounds of square-1 and 2x2 please 

I need to sort out accommodation... *goes off to find Rowan*


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Psst, two rounds of square-1 and 2x2 please
> 
> I need to sort out accommodation... *goes off to find Rowan*



Oh god, if you are staying with Rowan that means you are staying here.

I have absolutely not idea what the count is at now, but I'm going to adopt the AVG approach "what's wrong with a few more if you've already got 12?"

Me, Kris, Lars, Arnaud (plus anyone that comes in his car also I suppose?), Rowan, Jude, Michael (maybe), Patrick, Adam, Grace, Olivér, Bence and I think I've forgotten some people. I've lost the plot.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

Okay sorry double post, been doing that a lot lately, here is the schedule (yes I just print screened from word because I'm lazy)

Saturday







Sunday






Reasons for some decisions:

The main events are spread over two days because I like it that way, no other reason. I just hate doing 3 4 5 in a row.

4x4 is on Sunday for Robby Yau (affectionately named)
2 magic rounds for Adam and Olivér
2 pyraminx rounds for some person called Charlie
2 2x2 rounds because everyone loves it...
2 square-1 rounds for Simon(Joris) and Lars
Loads of BLD attempts for Joey but still 2 for Michael!

I expect that there will be flexibility with the time, but I don't know until more competitors sign up. If you have strong objections/praise, send it my way soon - this is only provisional.


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

Where would we be without you?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Where would we be without you?



Cubing at home in your bedroom... and never leaving.

Did you get my email about Saturday afternoon Rob?


----------



## Robert-Y (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok so hopefully, we'll break loads of records at Bristol 

@Charlie: Oh my gigaminx! (<--lol) I just found out that on that Saturday, school finishes at 12:00, so I could easily arrive at Bristol at about 14:30 and in time for OH and 5x5x5. I can make it to both days! I just need to talk to my parents and find a place to stay on Saturday.

This time, I think I'm gonna compete in pyraminx for fun


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Oh god, if you are staying with Rowan that means you are staying here.
> 
> I have absolutely not idea what the count is at now, but I'm going to adopt the AVG approach "what's wrong with a few more if you've already got 12?"
> 
> Me, Kris, Lars, Arnaud (plus anyone that comes in his car also I suppose?), Rowan, Jude, Michael (maybe), Patrick, Adam, Grace, Olivér, Bence and I think I've forgotten some people. I've lost the plot.




I'm very small, and could sleep in a cupboard if you needed me to 

Charlie, you're a star on the square-1 front 

Also, Simon(Joris)?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Oh god, if you are staying with Rowan that means you are staying here.
> ...



That's the dutch guy who looks just like you  It's your name now, sorry.

Okay if you were planning to stay with Rowan and Jude I guess you can stay too. Bring a sleeping bag and something to sleep on because my floor is wood everywhere and I think the people coming with baggage restrictions will take the sofas first  Be prepared to be like a sardine. Also bring towels and stuff because I don't have enough for everybody


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

I hadn't had chance to discuss accommodation arrangements with anyone yet, 'cause I'd been on holiday all last week. But it would be great if I could stay at your place, if that's OK 

Now I need to sort out travel...


----------



## Muesli (Oct 31, 2009)

I so wish I could come to this.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I hadn't had chance to discuss accommodation arrangements with anyone yet, 'cause I'd been on holiday all last week. But it would be great if I could stay at your place, if that's OK
> 
> Now I need to sort out travel...



Yes it's okay that you stay here... That has to be the last person to be allowed though lol. Umm train train national express or something?


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 31, 2009)

That's most likely what I'll end up doing.


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm gonna have to work hard to stand a hope of getting an avg for 5.
Ah - you can't beat a bit of 7x7 on a sunday morning - sets you up for the day.

I will be coming, Charlie, I will pay you Sat if thats okay?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 31, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> I'm gonna have to work hard to stand a hope of getting an avg for 5.
> Ah - you can't beat a bit of 7x7 on a sunday morning - sets you up for the day.
> 
> I will be coming, Charlie, I will pay you Sat if thats okay?



I know, 7x7 is a bit of a bore sometimes if you aren't in the mood. That'll get everybody chirpy in no time 

Yeah that's fine, I will bring a sheet of paper and some kind of envelope with "Bristol Open" written on it so that I feel like I'm doing it properly rather than remembering what everyone has told me in my head and putting their money into a different pocket from the "general spending" pocket. REgister via email now though, that's fineee


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 31, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> REgister via email now though, that's fineee



All doneee


----------



## 04mucklowd (Oct 31, 2009)

I won't be able to come on Saturday morning and the afternoon is in the maybe section
I will probably go with scotzbhoy
He will be at the uk open

I like megaminx and that's on Sunday, yay


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I won't be able to come on Saturday morning and the afternoon is in the maybe section
> I will probably go with scotzbhoy
> He will be at the uk open
> 
> I like megaminx and that's on Sunday, yay



You're lucky, it was actually on Saturday but I moved it at the last minute. Obviously a subliminal sign from you


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 1, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I won't be able to come on Saturday morning and the afternoon is in the maybe section
> ...



haha

Im not that good at megaminx
Its just I got my Mefferts 3 days ago
Its sweet
and I just love megaminxes in general
Im a bit bummed about 2x2 being on Saturday as that is one of my better events
But ya know I can live with out it.

BTW have I regestered ok?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

yes you have, I even replied to your e-mail!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

"Tell you something about me contest": I am considering selling my house and live on a ship with a bunch of girlfriends

I am also more than willing to share a cupboard with MTGjumper (wearing clothes this time)
And I am bringing the car that will be yours for the duration of the tournament time framen
And I look forward to the sardine-pictures!
Finally, I don't drink my Squash neat. I add sugar for the needed sweetness. That is right, I am not naturally sweet, I use artificial sweetening


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> "Tell you something about me contest": I am considering selling my house and live on a ship with a bunch of girlfriends
> 
> I am also more than willing to share a cupboard with MTGjumper (wearing clothes this time)
> And I am bringing the car that will be yours for the duration of the tournament time framen
> ...



Lol Arnaud you can survey the the flat on Friday and tell me how many people you think we can squeeze in. If you think I am being too conservative then more people can stay. I leave it in your hands, you are the sardine expert. Now go register - I HATE updating the competitors table but I have free time now


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 1, 2009)

http://www.ukcubemasters.com/competitors

Well thats the highest up any list I shall be.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey what would be the best way to get to the venue, after arriving by train to Bristol Temple Mead?

Is walking my best option?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Hey what would be the best way to get to the venue, after arriving by train to Bristol Temple Mead?
> 
> Is walking my best option?



Oh it's totally walkable. 20 minutes I would say and I walk slowly. I can draw you a map on paint if you like


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh okay, thanks I'm just trying to see if I can make it there on time for Saturday, the earliest I can arrive is about 3pm.

Also I've never been to Reading train station before and I have only 8 minutes to change trains, which I'm slightly worried about.

HOWEVER, I have this "careers fair" day on that saturday so I might not have any lessons (but I'm not certain about that) therefore I might be able to miss school on that day and my dad might be able to drive me there on saturday morning.

If I can actually make it, then that means I just need to find a place to stay.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Oh okay, thanks I'm just trying to see if I can make it there on time for Saturday, the earliest I can arrive is about 3pm.
> 
> Also I've never been to Reading train station before and I have only 8 minutes to change trains, which I'm slightly worried about.
> 
> ...



It should be very easy to change at Reading. There aren't that many platforms and the one that the train to Bristol goes from is very big and obvious. Actually, I think you just have to pass over the bridge. It's really not hard  Once you know for sure I might be able to sort out the schedule a bit if possible to accommodate your travelling, we'll have to see.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > "Tell you something about me contest": I am considering selling my house and live on a ship with a bunch of girlfriends
> ...


Yes boss-woman.
I also added some info that might reduce the hatred


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I saw. It made my day 

You should also know that the extra information might form part of a mystery event


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 1, 2009)

A couple of questions:

Alex R from Spain might come to Bristol, I am wondering if anybody, i.e. Arnaud, would mind driving him to Bristol Airport on Sunday evening after the competition (his flight means he needs to be there around 6-7pm) so you would need to go quite quickly after the end.

Also, does anybody, in the case that he comes, need to share a room on Friday and Saturday night at the youth hostel?


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 3, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


I am entirely intrigued by that mystery event. It might be life-changing

Also, consider my car a free taxi and just tell me what to do


----------



## Toad (Nov 3, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Also, consider my car a free taxi and just tell me what to do



If your car is a taxi could you take me to or from the event both days to the other side of Bristol 'cos those busses are ridiculously priced...?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 3, 2009)

Arnaud, Alex will not come now so don't worry but we can do fun things if you go home on Monday ?

Mark, the bus is like £1.50 return, is that bad?! You can walk it also, it's not that far....


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there any scope for a sub 9 mean for the 7x7?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Is there any scope for a sub 9 mean for the 7x7?



Gah, maybe. I'll look to see, but really, it's not that popular  I would rather use the time to do a second round of 4x4. If not that many people want to do it, I'll change it to stack mat limit.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

Is there anywhere I could bunk for that night? I could only go if I can stay over somewhere.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Is there anywhere I could bunk for that night? I could only go if I can stay over somewhere.



I would say yes but I can't, full capacity at Charlie's Inn I'm afraid.


----------



## joey (Nov 9, 2009)

Who can pick me up on the way? In Manchester. I can get you a place to stay (probably)


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 9, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any scope for a sub 9 mean for the 7x7?
> ...



I don't mind either way really. It would be nice to get an avg for it but if not thats okay. I just know that however much I practise, I won't be able to drop over a minute off my time lol.


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 9, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> theretardedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > how do i convince my parents to drive 300 miles to bristol?
> ...


i would fly but my stepdad tells me i need official id to fly within the country eg. drivers licence or gun licence 
as i am only 14 i dont have any licence or a passport (never been abroad)
and the train costs alot and driving takes a long time

so its probally a no =[


----------



## Kolraz (Nov 9, 2009)

Looking the same for me as well Chris =(
Not sure what I'm gonna do now, but I really wanted to make it to this.

Didn't get a chance to speak to you at UK Open Chris, didn't know who you were =D


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

James don't worry, you'll more than likely be able to do a mean. Whatever, I just want to please the masses. I'll look at it when I review the schedule! If i can get into the venue earlier/stay later, we can let everyone do a mean (within reason!)


----------



## Toad (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone just registered and is happy that they did so... 

Looking forward to my first comp evahh!! woooo


----------



## Muesli (Nov 9, 2009)

Awww I just confirmed that I can't come.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 9, 2009)

Charlie, am I OK to stop the night before the competition as well as the Saturday night at Charlie's inn?

Also, consider me registered, just not officially registered


----------



## Toad (Nov 9, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Awww I just confirmed that I can't come.



Aww bad times I was looking forward to meeting you just cos of your epic profile picture...


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 9, 2009)

Kolraz said:


> Looking the same for me as well Chris =(
> Not sure what I'm gonna do now, but I really wanted to make it to this.
> 
> Didn't get a chance to speak to you at UK Open Chris, didn't know who you were =D


lol i only knew who breandan and dan were... everyone else was a new face to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtLNCzGMYg4
thats one of my solves and what i look like =]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 9, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Charlie, am I OK to stop the night before the competition as well as the Saturday night at Charlie's inn?
> 
> Also, consider me registered, just not officially registered



People from the north are funny when they say "stop" as in "stay over" yeah that's cool. It's far from luxury so do what you like


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2009)

Awwwww 
Chris Ness just told me he probably can't make it


----------



## joey (Nov 11, 2009)

Is anyone driving there, past Manchester? I will have to book train tickets soon, but I won't to know for sure first


----------



## pjk (Nov 11, 2009)

joey said:


> Is anyone driving there, past Manchester? I will have to book train tickets soon, but I won't to know for sure first


I still need to book my train tickets too. I'm debating taking the 6.5 hr bus ride back to Leeds. At least there is a better selection of train tickets out of Manchester than from Leeds .


----------



## Edam (Nov 11, 2009)

me and grace will be getting a train down as well. most probably the same one as one from manchester, because we're on that line. If you're on the train let me know and we'll join you at stafford.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 11, 2009)

Edam said:


> me and grace will be getting a train down as well. most probably the same one as one from manchester, because we're on that line. If you're on the train let me know and we'll join you at stafford.



um um umu are you coming Friday or Saturday, and are you leaving Sunday? (p.s. HAI)


----------



## Edam (Nov 11, 2009)

HAY!
friday night and leave sunday I guess? 
Grace says she might not be able to do sunday because of work, but will def. be there for saturday. 
next week already? is all the organising going smoothly? also, did you get my monies i sent to you? x


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 12, 2009)

Is the parking at the venue now confirmed?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 12, 2009)

Where exactly do you live Charlie? If I'm coming down Friday night, I'd likely arrive at about 9.00, so would need directions to your house. If I come down Saturday morning, the earliest I can get there is around 10.00, but that doesn't clash with any events for me.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Where exactly do you live Charlie? If I'm coming down Friday night, I'd likely arrive at about 9.00, so would need directions to your house. If I come down Saturday morning, the earliest I can get there is around 10.00, but that doesn't clash with any events for me.
> 
> Decisions, decisions...



Well whatever you like. I can PM or facebook you my exact address. I think Rode (see what I did there huh?) are coming Friday night, and Olivér and Bence also. Arnaud and Lars will arrive around midnight and I think Pat is coming Friday also.. and probably Michael... ohhhhh goodness! I imagine Joey will make an appearance too.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 12, 2009)

I just paid up, Charlie. Could you confirm please?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 12, 2009)

I will put this on the site later, the following people have paid:

Lars Vandenbergh 
James Ludlow
Mark Smith
Daniel Sheppard
Justin Jaffray
Adam Wills
Michael Erskine 
Daniel Mucklow 
François Courtès

Thom Sutcliffe you have paid me in cash.

All those that paid already, I love you, helps considerably with my cash flow. If you haven't paid yet, please tell me how and when you will do so via MSN/PM whatever so I can sleep easy. Thanks!

P.s. Extra points for fun messages in the paypal payment. Michael you win for being the most polite, Adam you win for making me laugh, and Lars, you are just Lars.

Other info for those staying at mine:
It seems loads of you are arriving at 9pm at Temple Meads on Friday, I will come and meet you there to bring you back to mine because it's a bit of a poo to find if you don't know the area. You would also be looking for the front door for about 2 hours which cuts out valuable cubing time.... Tell me if you will be there at that time!

If you are needing to park while staying at mine, there are a few spaces around the place but the main parking in my little area is permit only. So, you can park in the Cabot Circus shopping centre car park for £1 for the night I think it was or I guess maybe at the venue, I haven't confirmed that with them yet although I don't see it being an issue, there are areas nearby you can squeeze your cars into.


----------



## Toad (Nov 12, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> P.s. Extra points for fun messages in the paypal payment. Michael you win for being the most polite, Adam you win for making me laugh, and Lars, you are just Lars.



I bet my Dad's message was really boring??


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 12, 2009)

I'd like to come but I'll probably have to give it a miss :/ I'm useless I know.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 13, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I think Rode (see what I did there huh?) are coming Friday night, and Olivér and Bence also. Arnaud and Lars will arrive around midnight and I think Pat is coming Friday also.. and probably Michael... ohhhhh goodness! I imagine Joey will make an appearance too.



I should be there before midnight - I'm dropping the girls off at my parents' place in Warwick before their bedtime then facing the M5 alone with only thrash metal for company. I have a crazy satnav that should be able to find your house!


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 15, 2009)

Is it too late to the Pyraminx party on the Saturday afternoon please? I've sourced a Pyraminx and have been swotting up on a few methods. I might even get an average the way I'm going lol!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Is it too late to the Pyraminx party on the Saturday afternoon please? I've sourced a Pyraminx and have been swotting up on a few methods. I might even get an average the way I'm going lol!



By that, I hope you mean MY METHOD  

Yes that's fine, no probs, I'll add you. In future though (this goes for everyone) please e-mail the registration team aka me with such details because it's easier for me to keep track of everything


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > Is it too late to the Pyraminx party on the Saturday afternoon please? I've sourced a Pyraminx and have been swotting up on a few methods. I might even get an average the way I'm going lol!
> ...



I think its Yohei Oka's I get on best with lol. Of course yours. Why would I try another? 

Sorry. Do you still want me too?

Also, is Helen still making the cake?

EDIT - I was joking about the method. Its what the first few comments on youtube come up as.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



I know, it makes me rage. I'll Facebook Helen, still unsure about the finances atm. I'll let her know tomorrow, is that okay? Sorry, I'm being lazy!


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 15, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...


I really didn't mean to make you Hulk on me. Sorry 

I shall let her know. I'll let you off on the laziness front. You are only organising this weekend.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2009)

So the site has been updated with a new schedule and competitors.

You will notice that the schedule is probably the craziest thing you have ever seen and is very tight. We should be fine because there aren't many competitors but PLEAAAAAAASE help as much as possible with scrambling/judging because that's the only way you'll get to do as many solves as the schedule suggests.

It's pretty much a final schedule now, so unless there are major issues you'll need to deal with it. An example of such a major issue is Robby Yau not being able to make 5x5 or Rowan being unavailable for 3x3 (I meant 2x2, but we'll keep 3x3 to make Rowan feel good) or Joey being unavailable for BLD.

PS. If you are staying at mine and still didn't tell me when you are arriving/going/whatever please tell me soon. Also, I should warn you that on Friday night everyone is having a score sheet party because I haven't done them yet


----------



## Escher (Nov 16, 2009)

An update has been made to literally the greatest schedule ever:

http://www.ukcubemasters.com/events

Darn, ninja'd. lol.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2009)

I will likely be arriving in Bristol at around 10.30. As you said you were picking up people around 9.00, I'll be able to make my own way there. Comprehensive directions would be nice


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 16, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> You will notice that the schedule is probably the craziest thing you have ever seen and is very tight. We should be fine because there aren't many competitors but PLEAAAAAAASE help as much as possible with scrambling/judging because that's the only way you'll get to do as many solves as the schedule suggests.



I can be scrambling for all events (of course not for my rounds  not that it would help me much though  ) - I don't mind 7x7x7 and 6x6x6 scrambling, I'm fine with Clock, slow but sure at Sq-1 scrambling. Same goes for spreadsheet monkey duties - I don't mind at all! Expect me to be at the scrambling desk or computer all day unless judging or competing. I am your humble admin staff


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2009)

Michael - you are a legend! Thanks

Simon - we'll send someone to get you

The venue is now providing awesome chairs which frees up considerable budget for snacks, your suggestions are now welcome. Michael, you don't need to tell me that you'd like smoky bacon.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2009)

If there's more than one square-1 group, I'll scramble for the other  I don't dare scramble > 4x4 because my accuracy is pretty poor and it takes too long to solve.

Edit: no sun-dried tomatoes please


----------



## theretardedcuber (Nov 16, 2009)

cant go dont have enough money for petrol and stuff
saaaaaaaaaaaad faccccce


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> If there's more than one square-1 group, I'll scramble for the other  I don't dare scramble > 4x4 because my accuracy is pretty poor and it takes too long to solve.
> 
> Edit: no sun-dried tomatoes please



Yes sorry everyone, we were going to have an Italian themed menu with lashings of fresh produce, but Simon here isn't so fond of the sun-dried tomatoes so we'll have to stick to crisps, chocolate and fruit


----------



## joey (Nov 16, 2009)

Granny smith is my preffered taste of apple.


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 16, 2009)

joey said:


> Granny smith is my preffered taste of apple.



Naa
It all about the Cox
or Royal Gala
brayburn isnt bad either


Could I also switch around my events as I wont be able to make it on the saturday, or is it too late?

And I might be thining about having a guest
I will e-mail you tonight Charlie


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 16, 2009)

As Joey would say: *Bristol baby!* 

By Joey i meant the Tribbiani not Gouly.  (Season 4, episode 23.)

I'm way too psyched about this competition!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 16, 2009)

That episode was on yesterday in England 

I'm more psyched


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 16, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Granny smith is my preffered taste of apple.
> ...



All of the above are acceptable. Red Delicious are not. They certainly are red, but are certainly not delicious. 

I personally vote Tesco's own. Ultimate bargain, and relatively tasty.

I don't understand the timings for Satuday. Is OH when 7x7 is?

http://i36.tinypic.com/2pzmp6u.jpg


----------



## Muesli (Nov 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > joey said:
> ...


Pink Lady.

[/discussion]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2009)

no, it's a typo i'll deal with later


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 16, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> jamesdeanludlow said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



+1. I forgot about those. Franks favourites. Beware!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 16, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > jamesdeanludlow said:
> ...



All of the apples with delicious in them simply are not
Russet apples too are not worth having

Why Tesco's its all about the essential Waitrose


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 16, 2009)

If this hasn't been done already:

Small suggestion: Have at least two tables and four chairs for scrambling (I remember last time in Swindon I think there was only one table )

I'll try and help out with the scrambling and judging more this time (I didn't judge anyone at Swindon ).

EDIT: Wow, two 5x5x5 rounds?  I feel so lucky. I think Breandan or I (or someone else) will break the single and average NR in this comp


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 16, 2009)

random question (but fits with the latest discussion here)

Has anyone ever tried a Chinese Pear?

Basically it's a cross between an apple and a pear and I had one the other day, they are scrummy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 16, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> If this hasn't been done already:
> 
> Small suggestion: Have at least two tables and four chairs for scrambling (I remember last time in Swindon I think there was only one table )
> 
> ...



There are only 30 competitors Rob so having four scramblers for something like megaminx where there are only 10 competitors, 5 in each group, it seems pretty extreme. I will be trying to have a judge at each station and a "runner" going to and from each table. This works well in the US and is a great time saver apparently, so with the groupings we should have one judge assigned to each competitor.

Please do judge Rob, the competition can only really work if people put in as much as they want to get out of the weekend. Edit: Sorry, I'm in a bad mood so if this sounds harsh I apologise: I have *really* tried to accommodate your wishes with the schedule, please DO help out as much as possible, not just *try*. Sorry...


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 17, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Robert-Y said:
> 
> 
> > If this hasn't been done already:
> ...



Ah don't worry about it, I understand 

I WILL judge competitors and scramble more puzzles this time


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 18, 2009)

So that there aren't too many issues on the day, can you tell me like.. now, if you want to be in a different group to somebody else.

Michael, you and I are always in different groups so we can alternate data entry, hope that's cool.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Michael, you and I are always in different groups so we can alternate data entry, hope that's cool.



Absolutely icebox sweetie


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 19, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> So that there aren't too many issues on the day, can you tell me like.. now, if you want to be in a different group to somebody else.
> 
> Michael, you and I are always in different groups so we can alternate data entry, hope that's cool.



Its the first time I been online since you posted this, so sorry for late notice. If its too late don't worry, but I would love to be in same group as Brett so I can head to head him on Magic.


----------



## joey (Nov 19, 2009)

Magic probably won't have groups... will it? O_O


----------



## Jude (Nov 20, 2009)

Joey you look different to how I remember you in your avatar.. Have you had a haircut?


----------



## Toad (Nov 20, 2009)

Toad is excited about Bristol and looking forward to meeting everyone...

If you see me please come and introduce yourself. I'll either look a bit like my profile pic or possibly wear a hoody with Toad on the back.

... or both if you're lucky.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 20, 2009)

Jude said:


> Joey you look different to how I remember you in your avatar.. Have you had a haircut?



Nah. He pulled a Kim Petras.


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

Simon!!!!! YAY HE'S GOING TO PWN SQUARE-1!!!!


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2009)

Me and Simon made an agreement at the UK Open. He said he wouldn't beat the current NR single (18.21) but he could just average above it!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

Ohh yay, I will see most of you tomorrow. If any of you people are about in the evening, we shall gather. If you wish to do so, text me, and if you don't have my number, that's probably because I don't want you to have it (JOKES) or... I forgot. 

James, no groups for magic, just go judge each other and stuff.
Finally finished scorecards, PHEW. I am sore, and if anyone b****** about my handwriting, they can go and... go away.

For the 2 people not staying at mine, where are you staying?


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2009)

Excited.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2009)

joey said:


> Me and Simon made an agreement at the UK Open. He said he wouldn't beat the current NR single (18.21) but he could just average above it!




Yeah, I'm not keeping to that. My apologies.

In all seriousness, I would be disappointed with a sup-18 average. Hopefully nerves won't get to me...

Also, can I borrow your V5 please Charlie? And don't forget the square-2 Joey!


----------



## Forte (Nov 20, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > Me and Simon made an agreement at the UK Open. He said he wouldn't beat the current NR single (18.21) but he could just average above it!
> ...



I was worried there for a second 

Yeah unfortunately Square-1 is the only event in which I get nervous as well


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2009)

I daren't tell you my real goals for the competition in case I tempt fate, but I don't want any counting 27s again. Well, maybe in 4x4


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

Lol yes Simon of course you can use my 5x5, I assumed it was a given! We might be in the same group but I'll have a word with the person who did the groupings 

The ASDA man is delivering all the snacks I ordered for the weekend as we speak, I feel EXTREMELY sorry for him. Don't think he understands why I have so much... :|


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> For the 2 people not staying at mine, where are you staying?


I will be staying at the Clifton Hotel, not very close to the venue but this is not a major problem for me.
I see you registered me for magic-master magic, that must be an error, I never compete in them. OTOH, I would like to attempt 3^4 BLD (although I will most probably DNF). Since they are scheduled at the same time it should not be a problem, and I think I'll simply use my useless Magic scorecard for that


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 20, 2009)

Anthony said:


> Jude said:
> 
> 
> > Joey you look different to how I remember you in your avatar.. Have you had a haircut?
> ...


Joey and Charlie are really doing everything they can to confuse me. How am I ever going to remember who is who now they are both cute girls?



TMOY said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > For the 2 people not staying at mine, where are you staying?
> ...


 
3^4 or 4^3?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2009)

lol. Although attempting 3^4 BLD might be fun (but long) I think I'll stick to 4^3


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

Oh yeahhhh Clifton Hotel is nice, well, it's in a nice part of Bristol anyway, but there are some HILLS to get there from the venue... just warning you 

Hai Arnaud, I assume you'll arrive usual time? What do you mean we are both cute girls? I am joey, I am a boy.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

TMOY said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > For the 2 people not staying at mine, where are you staying?
> ...



The only issue with doing 4x4 BLD now is the judging situation, because I've tried to organise enough judges for this as it's quite time consuming. That may now be a problem, please tell me in advance next time  Should be okay though.


----------



## Faz (Nov 20, 2009)

Warning: Do not open until after the competition



Spoiler



Don't


Spoiler



srsly


Spoiler



see you got teh WR rowan


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2009)

The BBC weather for Bristol currently shows heavy rain both on Saturday and Sunday so dress appropriately people --- I think a brolly may just be dangerous with the high winds at the moment!

And if you need transport to and from the venue François, I can probably drive you.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

Yeah it has been MEGA windy. My hamster has been frightened.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2009)

BTW: I'll be bringing a number of spare puzzles to (try to) sell: -
* Meffert's Pyraminx, in box - £5
* Rubik's Clock, in tatty box - £dunno!
* Meffert's Skewb, some discolouration - £3
* V-Cube 7, black, brand new in box - £22
* Type-C, black, built, stickered, lubed, broken-in, £4
* Type-C, white, sanded, built, stickered, lubed, broken-in, £5
* Rubik's Darth Maul 2x2x2, in box, £4.50
* Square-1, £dunno

Possibly others -- all negotiable -- let's see what happens!


----------



## joey (Nov 20, 2009)

Ooh ooh, can I have dibs on the black C?


----------



## TMOY (Nov 20, 2009)

msemtd said:


> And if you need transport to and from the venue François, I can probably drive you.


Well, if it actually rains heavily, why not ? Thanks Michael (and also Charlie for 4^3 BLD).
I'm going to take my Eurostar now


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2009)

joey said:


> Ooh ooh, can I have dibs on the black C?



Sure thing Joey - you have official dibs.


----------



## pjk (Nov 20, 2009)

Changing avatars is so confusing... Charlie as Joey and Joey as a girl?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 20, 2009)

I switched off avatars last week so I'm not too disconcerted by the recent changes!

On-topic-almost: burning a CD full of Aaron Spectre yardcore for the drive down to Bristol - boy, the kids are gonna love it


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 20, 2009)

And I've printed off 152 square-1 scrambles. The export feature on my version of CCT doesn't work...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm currently playing musical furniture without the music trying to make spaces for people to sleep. I think there are enough squishy spots for everybody except 1 person. Hopefully Arnaud or Lars is bringing a inflatable thingy and everybody will have an intact spine for tomorrow.


----------



## Rama (Nov 20, 2009)

msemtd said:


> * Rubik's Clock, in tatty box - £dunno!



How much for the Clock? I'll pay'll you (almost) everything.
I can pay via Paypal if you want.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 21, 2009)

this thread has gone dead, everyone is at my place


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 21, 2009)

Its alive. Hmmmmmm. I don't mind getting up at silly o'clock. It appears I'm the only one though, other than Frank who's a little bit excited and running round going 'We're going to the Rubik's thingy today!'. See you all soon hopefully.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 21, 2009)

someone just texted me (i think joey) and told me that Oliver Perge got a 6.93 clock single. sorry david


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Nov 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> someone just texted me (i think joey) and told me that Oliver Perge got a 6.93 clock single. sorry david



Ouchies.


----------



## Evan Liu (Nov 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> someone just texted me (i think joey) and told me that Oliver Perge got a 6.93 clock single. sorry david



No more matching 7.08 clock and 3x3 single WRs?  What were the chances of that, anyway?
Congrats Oliver and we all know you are capable of getting the WR back, David!
Maybe the average WR will follow in being broken?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Oliver.


----------



## Pitzu (Nov 21, 2009)

masterofthebass said:


> someone just texted me (i think joey) and told me that Oliver Perge got a 6.93 clock single. sorry david


Happy Olivér's day then!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

who won 2x2?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Justin won 2x2



fixed.


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats Oliver! You had been breathing down my neck, so I knew it would happen soon. Maybe now I will get off my ass and practice on a regular basis >.<

Any word on what his average was?


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 21, 2009)

It was awesome. A good reaction to it as well. I'm sure the video will come soon?


----------



## Zava (Nov 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> who won 2x2?



Bence Barát with 0.01 difference.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > who won 2x2?
> ...



who came second then? (Justin or Rowan?)


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



fixed.


----------



## Zava (Nov 21, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > Sa967St said:
> ...



i dont know, I only got some results of the hungarian guys, like:
Olivér: 6.93 wr clock single and 0.94 er magic average (and 1st place)
Bence Barát 2:55/2:57 6x6 single/avg NR (and first place, also in 2x2 by 0.01, master magic, and 7x7, times: 4:39, 4:19, 4:02, bad avg. for him)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 21, 2009)

Zava said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Zava said:
> ...


 it was Justin  he just said so


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 21, 2009)

Do I still have the 2x2 NR's or not?

And congrats to Olivér on 6.93 clock!!!


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> Do I still have the 2x2 NR's or not?


Hopefully not.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> ben1996123 said:
> 
> 
> > Do I still have the 2x2 NR's or not?
> ...


Lol, but why?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 22, 2009)

Competition amazingness for Charlie: 10.61 single. WTF. Solution will follow, but it was awesome. Very awesome. Btw I still don't have a sub 20 average in competition?!!?


----------



## Edmund (Nov 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Competition amazingness for Charlie: 10.61 single. WTF. Solution will follow, but it was awesome. Very awesome. Btw I still don't have a sub 20 average in competition?!!?



That's inconsistency. 
Nice solve.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Competition amazingness for Charlie: 10.61 single. WTF. Solution will follow, but it was awesome. Very awesome. Btw I still don't have a sub 20 average in competition?!!?



WTF?
Seriously?
GOOOOO CHARLIE!
That's crazy. PLL skip?

Btw Charlie, you better have beaten my 3.68.


----------



## Zava (Nov 22, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> Competition amazingness for Charlie: *10.61 single*. WTF. Solution will follow, but it was awesome. Very awesome. Btw I still don't have a sub 20 average in competition?!!?



oh noes! Charlie beat me!
congrats!  any other results?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 22, 2009)

Anthony said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > Competition amazingness for Charlie: 10.61 single. WTF. Solution will follow, but it was awesome. Very awesome. Btw I still don't have a sub 20 average in competition?!!?
> ...



No not a PLL skip
Ill let her explain what is was but it was some kind of petrus... something
I loved the rection 

Results I can remember

Rob won 4x4 and 3x3 I think....

Bence won Megaminx I think....

Simon got 13 singe on Square-1, but I dont think he won it

I think Ben's 2x2 records still stand
Thats about it from my memory


----------



## Zava (Nov 22, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Anthony said:
> 
> 
> > CharlieCooper said:
> ...



Bence megaminx is sure 
5x5? Rob, Breandan or Bence?
can you remember any times?


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 22, 2009)

Zava said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Anthony said:
> ...



Hmmm
I remember Bence megaminx he got a 1:27

Oh yea, Rob almost got a WR averge on 4x4 lots of sub -45s

I dont think Breandan won 5x5 it was either Rob or Bence
I think they they were getting about 1:34 s
But i may be wrong
I dont think much happened in Multi-BLD


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 22, 2009)

DYK...

You need to try Charlie's mini QJ?


----------



## Toad (Nov 22, 2009)

Charlie's 4x4 is craziness...

I've got a few things on film including Rob's 10.11 single (best solve of comp) which I'll put on youtube tomorrow and post here.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

Can't wait until the results are up on the web.


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 22, 2009)

5x5x5:
3rd place: Breandan
2nd place: Bence

4x4x4:
3rd place: Joey
2nd place: Bence

3x3x3:
3rd place: Bence
2nd place: Rowan


----------



## Toad (Nov 22, 2009)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Can't wait until the results are up on the web.



Same!! People will think I'm good at 2x2 with my 3.55 single xD

EDIT: Bence's neck must hurt after the number of medals he got too...


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > Can't wait until the results are up on the web.
> ...


I'm really gutted I couldn't go actually 

I just like looking at results on the WCA site


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2009)

I suck at square-1. Well, actually, my luck runs out completely when it comes to square-1 

First round was 13.xx (should've been an 11 or 12, but I was very shaky) then a bunch of sup 20s and a 17, for a 20.19 average. Then final was 17 parity, 17 parity, 41 (pop on last turn of EP at 15), 15, DNF (0.18, apparently my own fault, but how I don't know. Was about a 17, but would've been quicker if I hadn't been having a conversation with Oliver and Bence mid-solve.)


----------



## meh (Nov 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I suck at square-1. Well, actually, my luck runs out completely when it comes to square-1
> 
> First round was 13.xx (should've been an 11 or 12, but I was very shaky) then a bunch of sup 20s and a 17, for a 20.19 average. Then final was 17 parity, 17 parity, 41 (pop on last turn of EP at 15), 15, DNF (0.18, apparently my own fault, but how I don't know. Was about a 17, but would've been quicker if I hadn't been having a conversation with Oliver and Bence mid-solve.)



So we lost (only just) tonight and you didnt even do well?

The SHAME.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 22, 2009)

Ruddy hell, who are you? Well, I've narrowed it down to one of four people, and then I have my suspicions of who exactly it is...


----------



## meh (Nov 22, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> Ruddy hell, who are you? Well, I've narrowed it down to one of four people, and then I have my suspicions of who exactly it is...



Of course you do...

And seriously, 6-4 was pretty good without you.

I thought you were good at SQ1?


----------



## blade740 (Nov 23, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I suck at square-1. Well, actually, my luck runs out completely when it comes to square-1
> 
> First round was 13.xx (should've been an 11 or 12, but I was very shaky) then a bunch of sup 20s and a 17, for a 20.19 average. Then final was 17 parity, 17 parity, 41 (pop on last turn of EP at 15), 15, DNF (0.18, apparently my own fault, but how I don't know. Was about a 17, but would've been quicker if I hadn't been having a conversation with Oliver and Bence mid-solve.)



Sounds like my sq1 experience in most competitions too.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Zava said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...


...not much happened in multiblind...I think you'll find that I won (despite being rather slow and rubbish) and I'm proud of it!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

....aaaaaaaand the results are in! http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=BristolOpen2009


----------



## Forte (Nov 23, 2009)

Justin:  ,  , 

Simon  ,


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 23, 2009)

We (Joey, Charlie and Rowan) love Michael.

A few did you knows to keep you at bay until we all get back to our respective computer stations:

Did you know?
McDonalds is *NOT* desperate?
Joey is VERY inconsiderate and we are soooo sorry for his SICKNESS?
If he was black it would be different?
Breandan loves toast? (a little too much)
ANOMNOMNONMONMNOMNONMONMNOMNOMNOMNOMNNOMN
Arnaud likes to wear shower hats in every place but the shower?
Rob is scary good?
Bence will now develop neck problems due to his medal collection?
Rowan sucks at 2x2 - mainly due to broken wrists. I think he did well considering?
CHARLIE IS WTH 10.61?
Nothing? (arnaud's suggestion)
Nomthing?
Always carry and nomdom with you at all times?
Rowan is now a nombie. Beware?

Edit later. Milkshake now.


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know...

- This was my first ever competition?
- I loved it?
- I'm pleased I got an official sub20 ?
- The Ludlows are really nice people?
- Charlie Cooper still can't believe her sub11?
- Bence's neck must hurt?
- Rob Yau is fast?
- Charlie prophesied about the world record?
- Breandan loves juggling?
- AVG broke the football puzzle?
- WE SOLVED A GIGAMINX!!!  ?
- There were only 2 successful solves in the whole of 3x3 BLD?
- Jude was really unlucky all competition?
- Rob Yau would have 4x4 average WR if he got less parity?
- I loved this competition?
- This is my 100th post?


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 23, 2009)

Forte said:


> Justin:  ,  ,
> 
> Simon  ,



Forte: , ,


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> We (Joey, Charlie and Rowan) love Michael.



Yay! Thank you all. I love you too.

Did you know: -

* within seconds of hearing the breakcore CD in my car, Rowan was able to identify five separate time signatures?
* there are now even more reasons to boycott McDonalds?
* Bristol traffic can be REEEEEAALLY bad?
* 30+ cups of coffee doesn't make me cube faster - it just seems to make the timer run faster?
* pizza is usually the right choice?
* lovely rare puzzles should not be thrown or kicked?
* some hats are only for temporary and very specialised use?
* there was beer left over - how is that so?
* Breandan kept smiling although he was unlucky too frequently?
* Simon was attacked by the Norse gods of Unlucky too?
* all the available luck in the room was concentrated into a localised system and dissipated in the form of a single Petrus solve?
* it wasn't all luck of course, Charlie - it was skilfully executed, but it unfolded as an amazing sequence of great opportunities?
* people <3 heart stickers?
* Lars is the coolest?
* there is more to be said and I'll say it later?


----------



## hr.mohr (Nov 23, 2009)

Why was Olivér allowed to compete in the clock final? He DNF'ed his average in the first round?

And congratulations on your well deserved WR Olivér!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know

Jude cubes better when slow turning

QJ and Mefferts 4x4 were everywhere

I have a video of me doing one of my solves and you can hear Charlie shouting with happyness in the background

Robert does parity on a 4x4 about as fast as I do my F-perm on a 3x3

I was very nervous and arnould can back this up

I need more cubes

Bence seems super relaxed when solving

The Ludlows love parity 

I fail at scrambling

Everyone elses cubes felt much greaser than mine

Rowan beat me at megaminx even though he has never touch a mefferts

I beat Daniel Sheppard in 3x3 and he beat in almost every race we did.


Sorry to those of you who got the same scramble twice :">


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> Sorry to those of you who got the same scramble twice :">



I wish I wasn't so honest about that cos the 1st scramble was much easier than the 2nd one...


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 23, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> Why was Olivér allowed to compete in the clock final? He DNF'ed his average in the first round?
> 
> And congratulations on your well deserved WR Olivér!!



His single time was better than James's, so James was in last place, not making it to the next round. There's nothing in the regulations that says that you need an average to make it to another round, just that 1 person is not allowed to make it.


----------



## kinch2002 (Nov 23, 2009)

04mucklowd said:


> I beat Daniel Sheppard in 3x3 and he beat in almost every race we did.



It is rather annoying. I will get that sub-20 average (and beat you) next time!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 23, 2009)

kinch2002 said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > I beat Daniel Sheppard in 3x3 and he beat in almost every race we did.
> ...



You should have got it
You were shaking soo much in your solves

We'll see about next time...


----------



## Jude (Nov 23, 2009)

randomtoad said:


> 04mucklowd said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to those of you who got the same scramble twice :">
> ...



Haha this.. I got 16 first time and sub 15 2nd time  I got 19 or something on the actual 2nd scramble


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2009)

Jude said:


> randomtoad said:
> 
> 
> > 04mucklowd said:
> ...



Haha yeh, I didn't even start the solve 2nd time. I just recognized the stupid cross and said "done that already" and walked off...


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

Ooh, I'm short of a stackmat timer (blue, no port, has the raised plastic rings around the buttons) and a mini mat. They were together but the mini mat left over on the computer table had no timer so I assumed it was someone else's.


----------



## James Ludlow (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know - 

- Oliver rocks my world.
- Rob Yau also rocks my world.
- I am parity king - 6x6 OP, 4x4 OP O OP P, Square1 all 5.
- Warming up for 5x5 i was struggling to sub4.
- Pete is now only 1sec in front on 3x3single.
- Mine was non-lucky.
- Pete is now only 1sec in front on 3x3avg.
- I am now 1sec in front of Pete on 2x2single.
- His was non lucky.
- Arnaud ruptured my eardrums on his sub1 4x4.
- Michael's Giga is better than Arnaud's.
- I'd still rather have Arnaud's than none.
- Charlie really deserves sub 20avg.
- I missed Charlies 10.61.
- I bottled Master Magic final.
- Thom didn't.
- Andrew Coghill could pop a 1x1.
- Adam has got very good at 4x4 recently
- Brett bottled Magic Final.
- I didn't.
- Adam really deserves an official sub1.
- I only started Pyraminx last Sunday, so am very happy with results.
- Bence is still at the airport, because he cannot afford excess baggage charges.
- Lars for President.
- I may have someones 4x4 and they may have mine. QJ Tiled. Contact me, we'll sort it.
- There was also a black jacket left behind that I picked up rather than leave behind. Contact me, I'll post it.
- It pays to arrive early and help setting up.
- Thom is quicker than me even in a cast.
- There were a lot of Thom's.
- I can't wait for next competition.


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> - Arnaud ruptured my eardrums on his sub1 4x4.



I was solving next to him during this and it really didn't help haha... He bashed the table so hard I nearly dropped my cube!!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 23, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Ooh, I'm short of a stackmat timer (blue, no port, has the raised plastic rings around the buttons) and a mini mat. They were together but the mini mat left over on the computer table had no timer so I assumed it was someone else's.



I remember seeing that when I was screwing thinks up on the scrambling table

It was next to me

I thought that looks like an interesting timer and thats how I remember it.

I didn't see it after that


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> - Michael's Giga is better than Arnaud's.



True! 



jamesdeanludlow said:


> - It pays to arrive early and help setting up.



Yes, thank you for the save on Sunday morning - you guys were great.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 23, 2009)

3 Rounds of 2x2!?
Needless to say I'm jealous.


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know:

... I suck at square-1?
... Charlie is a really awesome competition organiser?
... and also really kind to offer a place to sleep/cube/watch YouTube videos for most of Europe?
... the venue was a bit too cold? 
... Rob Yau is flat out amazing?
... parity should be banned (I had a 50.xx 4x4 solve with OLL parity, and my three counting solves in the first round had OLL parity)?
... Rob is also unlucky with parity?
... I wove you?
... Bence is quiet, and blows his nose a lot? 
... I don't know who made more noise: Charlie (10.xx), Arnaud (sub-1 4x4) or Oliver (clock WR)?
... Lars has a reallt annoying alarm?
... petrol smells awful?
... there's a slight Rubik's cube theme at Charlie's?
... Joey is so inappropriate?
... Jude and Rowan caught the same train as me, but didn't tell me?
... Jude has a really comfortable lap?
... McDonald's?
... Charlie sounds very polite when she's angry?
... apparently I've improved at 5x5, despite not solving one since UK Open?
... Breanden did a 31.xx PLL time-attack, mid-solve?
... in practice, I had more sub-10s on square-1 than on 3x3?
... I left my towel at Charlie's?
... Justin is awesome at 2x2, and awesome for letting me borrow his spare 2x2?
... but most importantly, I suck at square-1?


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 23, 2009)

My 4x4x4 average european record solves:

45.47 (no parity, 30+ second reduction :fp)
40.72 (OLL parity)
42.25 (PLL parity)
48.58 (Double parity with +2 (accidentally did U2' instead of U' just before I stopped the timer))
44.91 (OLL parity)

Btw: I used Justin's white type F-II, which was also an amazing cube. I could've gotten a sub 11 avg in the second round and final round if I didn't mess up on the DNF in second round (just wasn't focused and screwed up), or the final solve in the final round (just poor LL recognition I guess...)


----------



## TMOY (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know:
- I suck at square-1 too ?
- I suck even more at scrambling it when the scramble is printed using a tiny font size ? (and I had to give up scrambling the 7^3 for the same reason)
- I managed to get out of nowhere the French single NR anyway, and with a nonlucky solve  ?
- I spent the whole day wondering if I actually had the NR, because the previous NR was 21.xx too and I didn't remember the hundredths ?
- I suck at BLD and FMC too but everybody managed to suck even more than I did  ?
- there was finally no really heavy rain in Bristol this WE ?
- the train ticket from London to Bristol is much cheaper than London-Swindon, although the trip is almost twice as long ?
- it's fun to climb in a bus to go to your hotel, leave at a random station and find out that you're actually right next to your hotel ?
- UK cubers (and everybody who attended the competition in general) are nice, and Charlie is really a good organiser ?
- it's a bad idea to drink coffee while judging ? (sorry Bence)
- Arnaud sucks at cornes first  ?
- both of us suck at teamsolve (either Fridrich or CF) ?
- McDonalds ?
- cubers can be generous, at least while plaing a stupid game ?
- I will definitely attend other UK competitions ?


----------



## Toad (Nov 23, 2009)

Three videos I just put on YT...

Sorry for long looking post :/

Robert Yau best solve of competition - 10.11:





Breandan Vallance - sub10 +2:





My best solve of competition - 19.22:


----------



## Escher (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you know? (just a couple for now)

- OMNOMNOMNIONOMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM
- I am a nombie?
- Herbert is hilarious and terrifying?
- Oliver: I love you?
- Joey is very special?
- A day out with Arnaud, Charlie, Joey, Lars and Thom is SO much fun?
- om nom?
- Justin is a really cool guy, and it was great to meet him at last!
- regular milkshakes are just not good enough?
- Charlie has interesting feet?
- Simon is seriously ripped?
- Bence Barat is great (mostly because he knows EG)?
- Jude is ridiculously unlucky in competition?
- R perms don't fix dedge parity in 4x4 BLD?
- The Ludlow's are the loveliest people ever and I wish I talked to them more this weekend?
- OMNOMMONMONMNOMNOMNOMNOMNOM (?)

more to come later...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 23, 2009)

A few more from Charlie, Thom and Joey:

Barbara-Ann loves you all, especially Joey, although she's currently mid f*p on Thom?
Simon IS ripped?
Simon brushes his teeth in the same way as Lars?
Charlie bought 5 loaves of bread to last the weekend, that's all gone now?
Thom loves double cheese burgers from McDonalds, which BTW is not desperate?
OMNOMNOMNOM
Joey Charlie and THom just tried to recreate good times by returning to said McDonalds?
The hand dryer in Nandos is very powerful?
The Ludlow's are one of my favourite cubing families (along with MaRaTon)?
Rowan has an amazing ability to NOM large milkshakes that make everyone else feel sick?
Charlie's feet are often at funny angles (see Arnaud's future video)?
Herbert loves to cube. OHHHHH myyyyyy?
Thom is suddenly sober now that he's minding the baby?

More later.

ps: check the difference in ranking!!!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 23, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> ... petrol smells awful?


Aw man, I forgot about the petrol fumes -- that was not only vile but really quite hazardous too


----------



## JustinJ (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know...
-Rowan is awesome, and it was so cool to meet him in person?
-Charlie is super nice, and did an amazing job organizing the competition?
-Pfft, Canada? I'm going back tomorrow to see Robin Scherbatsky, Olivér.
-There are no Hungarians allowed in Charlie’s building, but I let Olivér in anyway, since Bence was already inside?
-Bence is extremely good at everything?
-Simon is amazing at Square-1, and is very unlucky? It was painful to see his pop and DNF?
-Breandan and I raced with him using his Maru mini and me doing OH, and he just barely beat me every time? 
-Robert is incredible at 4x4. When we saw he had OP on the last solve, you could hear everyone in the room groan?
-Joey was very surprised to come third in 4x4?
-Jude got pretty much as close as you can in every blind event without succeeding?
-Arnaud found a 26(?) move solution to Charlie’s 10.xx scramble?
-Thom stackmatted various McDonalds menu items?
-That was probably a very bad idea?
-Afterwards he and I did some Roux team stuff?
-The McDonalds’ in England are huge?
-François uses sandwich?
-After my first three bad solves in the 2x2 final, I said the next two would be about 3 each, just to annoy me, and they were?
-Jude’s megaminx is horrible?
-I was only .01 faster than him in OH?
-Bad 3x3 average = good single?
-I loved Olivér’s dancing after his Magic ER?
-Rowan has to come to Canada to get his 2x2 NRs?


----------



## Gurplex2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Yalow said:


> -Bence is extremely good at everything?
> ...
> -Robert is incredible at 4x4. When we saw he had OP on the last solve, you could hear everyone in the room groan?




Bence Borat?
if so then yeah, man.
we were both around 5:20 average at the time we went to MCO, now he rapes all lulcats.

and Robert Yau is awesome because hes asian, so he earned:
+3 coolness points, 5 gold and 14 experience points


----------



## Muesli (Nov 24, 2009)

Baaaaawwww.

I wish I went :'(


----------



## jazzthief81 (Nov 24, 2009)

Personal highlights:
- Getting the opportunity to help out with the organizational aspects of a competition. This was a great learning experience and I now know that I'm able to organize one myself (and I will soon!).
- This was my first competition as WCA delegate, a role which I hopefully fulfilled up to expectations.
- Finally putting up a decent 3x3x3 performance with consistent averages of 15.24, 15.28 and 15.58.
- Charlie and I can do team blindfolded in under a minute without even trying. Best time of the weekend was a 39.xx. 
- Helen made a delicious cube cake! Nom! Nom! Nom!
- Playing Guitar Hero with Oliver, Thom and Charlie rocks!
- Playing Schweine-Würfeln with Joey and Kris oinks!
- Playing the Lucas Garron version of Set is so hard that you either love it or hate it, but luckily I found a few fans.
- Thom and I nearly persuaded Breandan to also cut his hair.
- I introduced a new victory dance when Oliver broke the Clock WR (video to come soon). 

I would like to say thanks specifically to:
- Ron for his trust in me.
- Kris and Charlie for having me stay over.
- Charlie for being very pleasant to work with as an organizer.
- Arnaud for being my personal driver yet again.

To all the others: AIII WOOOOVEE UUUUU!!! 

Photos are up: http://www.flickr.com/photos/larsvandenbergh/sets/72157622866639486/


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> Congrats Oliver! You had been breathing down my neck, so I knew it would happen soon. Maybe now I will get off my ass and practice on a regular basis >.<
> 
> Any word on what his average was?



Thank you David! My averages were rubbish, i haven't touched my clock since WC09. (Except for the 4-5 solves with Justin. )


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know that:

- Bristol open was fun as i expected?
- Frankie is adorable?
- Rowan, Justin and Thom are awesome?
- Justin has to live in Canada with America so close… 
- when i judged Rowan i asked: Ready? he said: I love you! since then: no call not even a mail!?
- Charlie’s place was full?
- Kriss was cool with us being there?
- he inspired me to play guitar hero?
- i sucked? 
- Charlie, Adam and Thom are actually good at it?
- Lars is a WCA delegate now?
- AVG did sub1 - 4x4x4 and sub2 - 5x5x5?
- Robert can actually do 4x4 single and average WR?
- Breandan can entertain us in many way? 
- he has 176 official solves without any skips?
- Cheers?
- François dropped coffee on Bence’s hand while he was doing 5x5?
- Bence didn’t care?
- I feel sorry for Simon’s DNF? 
- UK is awesome!
- Charlie, Lars and Michael did a very good job?
- I love small competitions?
- that was the worst scramble ever for FMC?
- I miss you all! 

I edited 11 videos yet and still more to come. I'm about to upload them right now. (If my internet connection will kindly agree...)


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know..
It STILL smells of petrol outside my door?
Joey and Thom are STILL here?
I STILL WUVVVV UOUUU?
I will never finish washing up cups and plates... :|?


----------



## Escher (Nov 24, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> I will never finish washing up cups and plates... :|?



Nooooo  Sorry I didn't do any before I left.
Make Thom and Joey do it all


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2009)

Olivér Perge said:


> I edited 11 videos yet and still more to come. I'm about to upload them right now. (If my internet connection will kindly agree...)



Videos will follow here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?p=272961#post272961


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2009)

Simon! I have your square-1 solves. Which should i upload?


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 24, 2009)

Did you know
?
-I finally got my sub-40 average?
-By half a second?
-I beat James at the clock?
-He beat me at magic ¬¬
-Broke national record 3 times
-*After* the final  
-Didn't expect anything for setting up before Charlie and Lars got to the venue ?
- Rob Yau is amazing...?
- I taught him the magic on the way home?
- He got addicted to it?
-Brendan did a PLL time attack in the same time it took me to do a whole solve?
-Is wondering if Bence got through customs with those medals?
-Oliver broke the clock WR?
-But still got a DNF average?
-I love the cube I bought off of Michael? 
-It was a very unhealthy weekend for me and James?
-Consisted of Burger King, KFC, Pizza and lots of energy drinks?
-The bill for pizza hut was expensive :O
-It was my favourite competition 
-Can't wait for the next
- The rain on saturday night was diabolical
- The traffic on sunday night was diabolical
- I'm stilll not used to early mornings and late nights
- 4 people have said that the Ludlow's are nice  Thank you


----------



## Olivér Perge (Nov 24, 2009)

Brettludlow said:


> - 4 people have said that the Ludlow's are nice  Thank you



And that doesn't mean that only 4 people think that!  You are really an amazing family!


----------



## Edam (Nov 24, 2009)

Brettludlow said:


> - Rob Yau is amazing...?
> - I taught him the magic on the way home?
> - He got addicted to it?



Oh dear..


----------



## Brettludlow (Nov 24, 2009)

Edam said:


> Brettludlow said:
> 
> 
> > - Rob Yau is amazing...?
> ...



haha it won't be long before he is national record holder


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 24, 2009)

14	Charlie Cooper	6.81	United Kingdom	Bristol Open 2009	6.08 5.94 8.47 7.65 6.71
15	Maarten Smit	6.88	Netherlands	Dutch Nationals 2009	4.46 8.28 9.41 6.27 6.09

NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> 14	Charlie Cooper	6.81	United Kingdom	Bristol Open 2009	6.08 5.94 8.47 7.65 6.71
> 15	Maarten Smit	6.88	Netherlands	Dutch Nationals 2009	4.46 8.28 9.41 6.27 6.09
> 
> NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!



Sorry Maarten! That's still a pretty bad average for me!


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I just realised I probably scrambled more square-1s this competition than I actually solved 

Also, did you find my towel Charlie?


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 24, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I just realised I probably scrambled more square-1s this competition than I actually solved
> 
> Also, did you find my towel Charlie?



Yes, you and Olivér both left your towels. I washed every towel in sight today (a disgruntled Kris noticed this when he came back from work wanting a shower) and will return them as and when, unless it's urgent!

Any other lost items?


----------



## MTGjumper (Nov 24, 2009)

I'll be able to live without it for now. We have many more towels


----------



## 04mucklowd (Nov 25, 2009)

Twas a sweet competiton

Thanks Charlie!!


----------

